# November GoGoGirlfriend box



## zadidoll (Nov 2, 2011)

I decided to cancel my box at the end of October before November's payment went through. I originally was going to stick with them for at least three months but decided after using some of the products from my first (and last) box that it wasn't worth $12.99. I know November is set to be mailed any day now so if you get a GGG box please post what you got here since I'm curious to know what other people got for November.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kikikinzz (Nov 3, 2011)

I just got my initial GGG Box today and I'm "eh" about it.  I'll give it to the end of the year and see if I want to continue.  Once I get Nov, I'll post.


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 3, 2011)

I got an email that my first box was shipped so I'm waiting.  Seemed like it took forever to ship after payment but I'm accustomed to fast service and hate waiting.  I'm still excited though and will post what came when it gets here.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 4, 2011)

I signed up a little over two weeks ago. I emailed to see where my box was since I haven't gotten the shipping email yet. They said it should ship soon. They also mentioned they were a little late on last month's box so I do hope it ships soon! I'll let you know what I get in it when it arrives.


----------



## jewele (Nov 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up a little over two weeks ago. I emailed to see where my box was since I haven't gotten the shipping email yet. They said it should ship soon. They also mentioned they were a little late on last month's box so I do hope it ships soon! I'll let you know what I get in it when it arrives.


 Same here - I was told it would ship out by the end of this week and as of right now (Friday 11-4 @ 11am) I still haven't received a shipping notice. I signed up the beginning of October...so right off the bat I'm not too happy. I'm starting to think that these sample  box services aren't worth the money.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 6, 2011)

@SarahNerd, did your box get to you yet? I still haven't received a shipping email yet. I really want my box to be a surprise but if you could give me a little hint as to what might be in the boxes....

@Jewele, I am a little disappointed too. The fact that yours hasn't shipped yet and you ordered even earlier then me isn't giving me much hope. I will see what I get this month and see what comes in the December box, but if it isn't good after that I will cancel. 

I am desperately trying not to look up any vid's on YouTube!! lol


----------



## kuangren (Nov 7, 2011)

I haven't received shipping E-mail, if can get is a very happy matter


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 7, 2011)

I got my email on Tuesday (tomorrow will be a week) that said..

A package was shipped to you on 11/01/2011 via U.S. Postal Service

It hasn't come yet but I'm hoping it does today. I wish they provided tracking info so I could of kept an eye on it.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 7, 2011)

As of right now still no shipping email...glad yours finally shipped though SarahNerd! Hope it gets to you soon. Let me know when it does.


----------



## cutenessss (Nov 7, 2011)

I was very meh about my first box but just got my second one tonight and I really like the items.

Modella cosemtics bag

e.l.f eyelash curler

Oluv body lotion

Urban Decay loose pigment in protest

e.l.f. nail polish in smoky brown

Blossoms loose eyeshadow in enchanted

Camille Beckman glycerin hand treatment

Almond cherry soap

Coconut chai black tea


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *cutenessss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was very meh about my first box but just got my second one tonight and I really like the items.
> 
> ...


That's last month's box. I got the pretty much the same thing and thought it was a cheap, dollar store box. lol I didn't get the nail polish and got a Tarte lip gloss instead.


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 8, 2011)

I got my first box today.  I'm going to take pictures momentarily.


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 8, 2011)

Here's the breakdown...​  ​ 1) Modella Purse Bag​ 2) E.L.F. Eyelash Curler​ 3) MyChella The Perfect C Serum Sample​ 4) Camille Beckman Mango Beach Glycerine Hand Therapy.  1/4 oz.​ 5) Urban Decay Loose Pigment in Gunmetal​ 6) E.L.F. Nail Polish in Cranberry​ 7) Blossoms Eye Shadow in Plum Crazy (Hooray for Purple!)​ 8) zhena's Gypsy Tea in Coconut Chai​ 9) Comodynes Convenient Cosmetics Easy Peeling New Face Effect.  I've read god stuff about this some I'm excited to try it!​ 10) A Whisper Blush Brush (Stippling Brush). I didn't have one of these yet! ​ 11) A sample of Natural Cherry Almond soap. It smells sooooooo good!​


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2011)

LOL THAT's where I got the CC tea from! LOL With so many subscriptions I couldn't remember where I got the CC tea from and thought it came in my September Eco-Emi box! LOL I got the PB tea this month from Eco-Emi! LOL


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 8, 2011)

I really dig tea lately but I'm not a coconut girl so I'm going to pass it to my sister. It's one of her favorite flavors.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 9, 2011)

I had to scroll past the pic of your box real fast, I want to be surprised! lol Anyways girls my box shipped today and it's 13 grams. Hope to get it in by Saturday! Only thing is I signed up three weeks ago today, so new members expect about a three week wait!


----------



## Steffi (Nov 9, 2011)

My second box is on it's way and no idea what's in it.  You guys' pictures are what I got for my first one(October).


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 9, 2011)

I wonder if what I got was the October box late then.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 14, 2011)

You get your boxes around the same time that your first box was shipped each month.  It is not like birchbox where they ship out all within the same week.  I signed up in the middle of the month, so my first box shipped at the end of the month, so each month I get it at the end of the month. 

Has anyone received the new box yet?  I keep looking at blogs and it looks like last months box is still getting to people (they did say that the October boxes were running a bit late).  So just curious if anyone has received the newest box.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 14, 2011)

I signed up in October so I'm pretty sure I'll get the October box. It shipped a few days ago but UPS isn't updating any info on it. For all I know it could arrive today or sometime this week (ihope)! A lot of people were actually saying they were getting repeat boxes. Do they send out repeat boxes a lot? If that's the case I should only stick around for this box and then cancel my order. Let me know your guys experiences, I am a new member.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 14, 2011)

I have only gotten 2 boxes so far so I dont know much about repeat boxes right now.  I did get a few repeat items in my October box but when I emailed them about this they said it was because they  sent me a new member welcome box by mistake.... 
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up in October so I'm pretty sure I'll get the October box. It shipped a few days ago but UPS isn't updating any info on it. For all I know it could arrive today or sometime this week (ihope)! A lot of people were actually saying they were getting repeat boxes. Do they send out repeat boxes a lot? If that's the case I should only stick around for this box and then cancel my order. Let me know your guys experiences, I am a new member.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm still waiting on my second box so I couldn't tell you guys as of yet.  I just wish USPS would update.  I got my shipping email on the 9th and it's STILL just saying "electronic info received"


----------



## mari anne (Nov 14, 2011)

I got notice on the 9th too but USPS is still showing "electronic info received" for me as well. Last month it took almost 11 days to get to me from the time I received the noticed. I went ahead and cancelled my subscription because they charge me on the 17th for the following month's box. I wasn't too excited about the last box.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 14, 2011)

I got my shipping notice November 5th and my box was delivered Saturday (Nov 12th). It's my office mailbox so I will be picking it up in a couple hours, will post pics too!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 14, 2011)

I got:

1) Modella makeup bag
2) E.L.F. Eyelash Curler 3) Urban Decay Loose Pigment in Protest
4) E.L.F. Nail Polish in Cranberry
5) Blossoms Eye Shadow sample (brown)
6) Cherry Almond soap 7) MyChelle deep repair cream sample 8) Oluv body lotion   I don't really think this one was worth the $12.99.  I might switch my plan to the $6.99 one and get a box every other month.   EDIT: Actually, I take that back. It really doesn't make sense to do the $6.99 plan because you'll just be paying $13.98 per box rather than $12.99. I will probably keep my subscription for a few more months and see if the samples improve. I'd like to see a better variety of brands.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah that is the October box... I am thinking if the November one isnt great, Im going to cancel, its fun but I like my birchbox better, less cheap stuff.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 14, 2011)

I think I might have gotten October's box because my October was actually September's box lol. I think I'm on a lag because of my initial order date.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 15, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still waiting on my second box so I couldn't tell you guys as of yet.  I just wish USPS would update.  I got my shipping email on the 9th and it's STILL just saying "electronic info received"



Same thing here. Received the email on Nov. 10th and still just says they received the info..no updates. Hopefully it comes this week. I just think it's ridiculous that I got my BB before my GGG. I ordered BB first but it said I had to wait a month so I signed up for GGG the next day b/c they said my box would ship out in two weeks. Well now it's going on four weeks!


----------



## Steffi (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine has FINALLY left Long Beach unit. A few more days. Bleh.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 15, 2011)

Thats so crazy. Once mine shipped I got it in like  4 business days. I won't get my November box until late November thought because of the date I signed up. I'm going to put my membership on hold in January so I can try Birchbox, see which one I like.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 16, 2011)

Finally started getting updates today! Said it departed their CA facility last night. Probably will get here later this week or next b/c I'm all the way across the US over here in NC! I'm just glad they started updating b/c I was a little scared my package was lost. Still trying to stay away from those pics up there. LOL


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 16, 2011)

I cant believe how long it takes for some to get these boxes. Its insane. I must be lucky cos I've never had any problems with shipping from companies that most ppl complain about, like E.l.f. and GGG. I'm sure I just jinxed myself tho lol


----------



## mari anne (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, to my surprise I received my box today. It is really not that great. This is my second box and it included:

Camille Beckman French Vanilla gift set: this included a bubble bath, shower gel, hand cream, body lotion and something called coronet cream. They were all sample size products. The glycerine hand cream was the same tiny size that came in my first box. I have already given this set away.

Oluv Fresh Face &amp; Body Scrub: A 1 oz sample with a little mini wooden spatula to scoop out the product. I am not sure I will use this.

A sample of D&amp;G Light Blue prefume

Crystal Essence Natural Deodorant Towelette

ELF Eye Shadow Crease Brush

Full size Blossoms Natural Mineral Eye Shadow in Dreamy Girl

I don't really like any of these items so I am glad I cancelled before they charged my card for December. I think I am just going to stick with BirchBox for now, at least until GlossyBox opens in the US.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *mari anne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, to my surprise I received my box today. It is really not that great. This is my second box and it included:
> 
> ...


It really does seem like Dollar Store items to me, glad I canceled after my first box because it sounds as if I'd be very disappointed in the November box.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 17, 2011)

It was sitting in the USPS facility up near Richmond for like two days, they FINALLY sent it to my city.  I should get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 17, 2011)

I just received an email today saying mine shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SarahNerd (Nov 17, 2011)

They charged my account 2 days ago again.  Does pay time in any way align with ship time?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 17, 2011)

No, at least not for me.  After they charge me, mine doenst get shipped for another 2 weeks at least.  I think thats how it typically is.
 



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They charged my account 2 days ago again.  Does pay time in any way align with ship time?


----------



## Steffi (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's mine.

Camille Beckman French Vanilla 5 piece set

Oluv Fresh face scrub stuff(with a wooden scooper thing)

Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue sample

Cystal Essence mineral deodorant towelette

elf Eye Shadow Crease Brush

Blossoms Full Size mineral shadow in Dreamy Girl

Overall I like it.  Not as much stuff as last month but I'm alright with that.  I needed more glycerin hand stuff, I've almost completely used up the Mango Beach from last month.  We'll see how the oluv stuff works, but you guys know by now my record with sample boxes and face products and how they react to my skin.  I don't have a brush like the one they sent me, so that's pretty good(even if it is cheap),  the Dreamy Girl eyeshadow's actually pretty, I'll try it when I'm in the mood to put five layers of product on my eyelid to keep from breaking out(mica allergy), and the pomegranate towelettes are interesting.  I've wanted to try Light Blue forever.  With all the perfume samples I've gotten in the past couple of months I won't need to buy perfume for a long time.LOL.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Nov 17, 2011)

They charged me on the 14th.  As soon as mine ships, I am going to cancel.  It was fun, and I really liked my first one, but now it doesnt seem worth it.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's it? A $1 ELF brush, a sample size perfume and a few other items that look cheap? I still think that Camille Beckman product looks like you could pick it up at a dollar store or possibly Big Lots. LOL Glad I cancelled mine.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 17, 2011)

It's definitely not cheap from what I've seen online.  I think it's the packaging.  Packaging doesn't look too high-end. Still holds more value than my birchbox did this month, even though that's not saying a whole lot.  PAPER.COASTERS?!  I'm STILL pissed about the stupid effing coasters.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2011)

LOL Well it could have been another BB bracelet. LOL


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Nov 17, 2011)

lmao ditto



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PAPER.COASTERS?!  I'm STILL pissed about the stupid effing coasters.


----------



## Steffi (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't know what's worse..the pink string with the piece of fancy aluminum foil tied on it or the ^%[email protected]&amp;! paper coasters.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 18, 2011)

I actually checked my account after seeing this post and I was charged on the 12th and my box shipped on the 17th. Not sure what the rhyme or reason is.



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They charged my account 2 days ago again.  Does pay time in any way align with ship time?


----------



## william55623 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks very cool.

The powder brush is made of mix hair.  Nylon hair +goat hair. This kind of brush is very good.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *william55623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks very cool.
> 
> The powder brush is made of mix hair.  Nylon hair +goat hair. This kind of brush is very good.


 Are you talking about the ELF brush? Because that's $1 brush that tends fall apart at the ferrule. I personally don't think it's a very good brush just because of that. Brushes should not fall apart easily and unfortunately that $1 brush does. I do like their $3 brushes, I don't recall ever having problems with the $3 (black) brushes.

http://www.eyeslipsface.com/elf/brushes/single-brushes/eye_crease_brush_


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 18, 2011)

I actually have this brush and its pretty sturdy, I just dont like it. but not cos of that lol



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the ELF brush? Because that's $1 brush that tends fall apart at the ferrule. I personally don't think it's a very good brush just because of that. Brushes should not fall apart easily and unfortunately that $1 brush does. I do like their $3 brushes, I don't recall ever having problems with the $3 (black) brushes.
> ...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 18, 2011)

I signed up for GGG almost 5 weeks ago and still no box!!! I contacted member services today and they said it should be in today or tomorrow. I really hope it is. I signed up around October 19th and that first box is the one coming in soon. I haven't been charged this month, so I'm not sure if they are gonna do it this month at all or if they are gonna do it tomorrow since that would be my sign up anniversary. I'll let you know if they do charge me tomorrow.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 18, 2011)

OMG.....thats insane! They better sort it out.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up for GGG almost 5 weeks ago and still no box!!! I contacted member services today and they said it should be in today or tomorrow. I really hope it is. I signed up around October 19th and that first box is the one coming in soon. I haven't been charged this month, so I'm not sure if they are gonna do it this month at all or if they are gonna do it tomorrow since that would be my sign up anniversary. I'll let you know if they do charge me tomorrow.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually have this brush and its pretty sturdy, I just dont like it. but not cos of that lol


 LOL Mine always fell apart. I actually now have a little bottle of glue up on my desk to use if the brush falls off the handle. lol


----------



## cristabel (Nov 18, 2011)

I got the EXACT same box, I'm loving the eyeshadow it! How do you like your products?


----------



## cristabel (Nov 18, 2011)

I got the same box, I'm loving the eyeshadow thus far, I wore it to work today and it did hold up the entire day. I'm not sure if I'm going to continue with the service because like Zadidoll has said it does tend to give the dollar store vibe.
 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (Nov 18, 2011)

This was my first time receiving a Gogogirlfriend box.

Well it is my first and last box.

I got all the same exact items as the previous thread.

But I seriously thought I would get extras because it was my first box.

Sadly that was not the case, seriously it just sucked.

Looks, like I am keeping Birchbox for sure lol


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I got my first box today and I'm very disappointed. My box had a Camille Beckman 'gift set' for the hands, a perfume sample, an elf eye brush, oluv face&amp;body scrub, and a blossoms mineral eye shadow (which I got for signing up as a new member). I really liked what you girls got in your boxes this month. I wanted the eye lash curler so bad. I have been putting off buying one cuz I thought I would get one in my box. And I mainly joined because they seemed to give out more make up samples then BB. I will stick around and see what next month's box has in store but if it's another disappointment I am canceling. I really don't feel like I got my money's worth at all.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 21, 2011)

I signed up for GGG on Oct. 19th..and they just charged my card on Nov. 20th for the second month. I'm pretty sure they charge you on your sign up 'anniversary' every month. If your not sure when you sign up date should be you could always email them. They will respond promptly, they always do.



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They charged my account 2 days ago again.  Does pay time in any way align with ship time?


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey I thought you just got a box! LOL Should this one that shipped be your November box? 

 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received an email today saying mine shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stemarber (Nov 21, 2011)

I got my box today and to echo what other posters have said: I'm also _really _glad I cancelled before they charged me again. Every month my box would ship progressively later - about a week later each month for 4 months. I'm supposed to get my box early in the month and I just got it today...on the 21st Â¬_Â¬

In addition to being late, they'd lie to me that they were "shipping tomorrow!" That plus an ELF product in every box plus an eyeshadow I'd never use finally led to my wise decision of cancelling. (Not that I'm against ELF, I just want to try brands and/or products that I wouldn't normally buy or get a chance to try out.)

Although, Birchbox may not always cater to my needs, I feel like I get better products and more bang for my buck than from a company like GGG. I've discovered many products that I ended up purchasing and sometimes lucked out with full-sized products (e.g., Laura Geller blush, Stilla eyeshadow). I will definitely be sticking to Birchbox.


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 22, 2011)

Yah, the first one was the October box but because I signed up mid October it shipped at the end of the month (they tell u it takes two weeks after u sign up) and I got it the first week in November. So now I'm waiting for the November one.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I thought you just got a box! LOL Should this one that shipped be your November box?


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 22, 2011)

OMG I'm an idiot lol the box they're saying sent was the E.l.f. studio brush holder that I won. Duh!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well let's hope their December box is good! It's Christmas-time so I expect lots of goodies. LOL Me and Hezzie started out own little sample boxes and we sent our first out to each other this month. I really hope you liked yours Hezzie!!


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 22, 2011)

I love mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope u get urs today.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well let's hope their December box is good! It's Christmas-time so I expect lots of goodies. LOL Me and Hezzie started out own little sample boxes and we sent our first out to each other this month. I really hope you liked yours Hezzie!!


----------



## lilyelement (Nov 22, 2011)

I asked their customer service and they told me the boxes ship two weeks after they charge your card. Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They charged my account 2 days ago again.  Does pay time in any way align with ship time?





> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, at least not for me.  After they charge me, mine doenst get shipped for another 2 weeks at least.  I think thats how it typically is.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok well that means I should be getting another box here soon! I wasn't expecting that at all since my first came so late (only a few days ago).


----------



## lilyelement (Nov 22, 2011)

I had the same problem on last month's box. I've heard quite a few people complain about their boxes not shipping on time. Hopefully they didn't get too big too fast.



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok well that means I should be getting another box here soon! I wasn't expecting that at all since my first came so late (only a few days ago).


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Nov 23, 2011)

Was anyone on here a member around December last year? Was just wondering if you got a special box or extra goodies. Let us know!


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

I was charged on 11/13 for my November box which still has not shipped.  I have sent them an email and hopefully I'll hear back soon.  This is not a good first impression!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was charged on 11/13 for my November box which still has not shipped.  I have sent them an email and hopefully I'll hear back soon.  This is not a good first impression!


I was thinking... well your first box would come in December... then saw it was for GoGoGirlfriend. You should have received your box earlier this week but it may arrive sometime later this week. 11/13 was a Sunday so the earliest they would have shipped was the 14th... at the latest around the 16th. Depending on how they shipped you the latest you should get it is sometime this week. Definitely not a good first impression!


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was thinking... well your first box would come in December... then saw it was for GoGoGirlfriend. You should have received your box earlier this week but it may arrive sometime later this week. 11/13 was a Sunday so the earliest they would have shipped was the 14th... at the latest around the 16th. Depending on how they shipped you the latest you should get it is sometime this week. Definitely not a good first impression!


When I checked my account, it showed it hadn't even shipped yet.  WTF?  Still not shipped 18 days after payment??????


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 1, 2011)

That's so not acceptable.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so not acceptable.



Right????? Looks like I may be dropping this sooner than I thought!


----------



## cappuccino (Dec 1, 2011)

Me too! I was charged on the 14th and my package still has not been shipped. I sent them a note and they said the delay is due to the Thanksgiving 4 day week-end! WTF, are you serious!?!


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 1, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *cappuccino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I was charged on the 14th and my package still has not been shipped. I sent them a note and they said the delay is due to the Thanksgiving 4 day week-end! WTF, are you serious!?!



Looks like you and I are in the same boat!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mine was also charged on the 14th and has not been shipped.  Last month I got that same excuse about being late due to a long holiday weekend.....
 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you and I are in the same boat!


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 2, 2011)

I had them for 4 months and honestly, the delay due to :insert holiday: is what they told me every month.  Labor Day, Columbus Day, etc. Basically, they use a holiday excuse for every month - at least from my experience.



> Originally Posted by *cappuccino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I was charged on the 14th and my package still has not been shipped. I sent them a note and they said the delay is due to the Thanksgiving 4 day week-end! WTF, are you serious!?!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 2, 2011)

As soon as my box ships, I am canceling before they charge me again


----------



## cappuccino (Dec 2, 2011)

Me too!!!



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As soon as my box ships, I am canceling before they charge me again


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As soon as my box ships, I am canceling before they charge me again



Me three!


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm in the same situation as you guys, I was billed Nov 14th and still haven't gotten my box. I emailed them last night and their response was "Hello Melissa, your samples are due to ship by next Tuesday or Weds. thanks!".

I also let them know that November was my 3rd month with GoGoGirlfriend and my October and November box were both at least a week late shipping. No apologies about that though, so I doubt I will stay with them after I get my November box.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 2, 2011)

Last month was my first month with GGG. It took them 5 weeks to ship out my first package and there were no holidays involved cuz I subscribed in October so they are just slow in general. They charged my card for this second month on Nov. 21st and they said after your card is charged you should receive your package in about two weeks. They use that term 'about two weeks' VERY loosely. So two weeks from my charge date it will be Dec. 5th..so hopefully I'll get a shipment notification by then.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month was my first month with GGG. It took them 5 weeks to ship out my first package and there were no holidays involved cuz I subscribed in October so they are just slow in general. They charged my card for this second month on Nov. 21st and they said after your card is charged you should receive your package in about two weeks. They use that term 'about two weeks' VERY loosely. So two weeks from my charge date it will be Dec. 5th..so hopefully I'll get a shipment notification by then.



2 weeks my butt!  It doesnt even ship let alone arrive within 2 weeks.  I'll be lucky if it ships within 3 weeks (on day 19 now).  I just pray it ships before they charge me for yet another month that I don't want!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 2, 2011)

I think I'm gonna cancel as soon as I use up my points. I don't like that they send me boxes in the wrong month. November i got what everyone else got in October.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I'm gonna cancel as soon as I use up my points. I don't like that they send me boxes in the wrong month. November i got what everyone else got in October.



Yeah.......they're all over the place.  Maybe once they get their $hit together I'll try them again.  But for now, its not working for me.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Dec 2, 2011)

Never got my November box. My November additional deluxe box was ordered on 11/2 hand I still have not received it either.

I am thinking they are having financial difficulties. I cancelled today. $40+ down the drain.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 2, 2011)

Contact your bank and place a dispute to get your money back.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, really not liking what I am hearing about this company. Like I said it's only my second month with them but it might be my last!


----------



## Rebbierae (Dec 4, 2011)

I did exactly what Zadidoll did--got my first box, thought 'meh, this all looks like cheap stuff I could get at the Dollar Tree', and cancelled it immediately.  I liked the little cosmetics bag but that alone wasn't worth the 12.99, so I cancelled. 

Was thinking of cancelling Birchbox too but I'm up to like 300 points and there's a perfume I've been wanting REALLY bad, so I'm going to stick with it and see if I can't get enough points to get my $80 perfume for fairly cheap.  And besides, I'm really excited to see this Birchbox Pink lipgloss that was mentioned in another thread!


----------



## Steffi (Dec 4, 2011)

Two weeks from then would've meant I would've gotten a shipping notice on the 28th.  Still haven't gotten one.





I may cancel too.  I don't mind the stuff, but it just takes WAY too long to ship.  Even after the shipping notice it sits in their warehouse for two or three days with "shipping info received" THEN starts its way over to me.

 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last month was my first month with GGG. It took them 5 weeks to ship out my first package and there were no holidays involved cuz I subscribed in October so they are just slow in general. They charged my card for this second month on Nov. 21st and they said after your card is charged you should receive your package in about two weeks. They use that term 'about two weeks' VERY loosely. So two weeks from my charge date it will be Dec. 5th..so hopefully I'll get a shipment notification by then.


----------



## alice blue (Dec 4, 2011)

Add me to the disappointed pile! In a few days it will be a month since I paid for my first subscription. They give me the runaround about the shipping date (they either evade the question, or say "next week"). It is now December, but they say I'll be getting the November box, which I've seen &amp; don't want. What a terrible company, with terrible customer service. They say the shipping was delayed because of the holidays in November, but what about the holidays in December?? They REFUSED to issue a refund, so I'm calling my card company to dispute the charge. Gotta love these brilliant companies who'd rather scam you once for $12.99, rather than having a happy customer who keeps spending with them...I've learned my lesson.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 4, 2011)

With so many other box services popping up, I may cancel as well if this doesn't improve in the new few months.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 4, 2011)

The products GGG sends out don't seem to be worth any more than the $12.99 price tag, especially with elf products thrown into each order, which are really worth only 50 cents each since you can often get a 50% off deal on the elf website.  You could instead take that money and pick the specific colors and products that you want rather than getting a random mix of stuff, some of which won't work for you.  The reason I subscribed to BirchBox is that their products are pretty expensive so it will be really nice to have a good sized sample to try before buying, and on top of that the contents of the box seem to often be worth quite a bit more than the $10 price tag.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 4, 2011)

I sent an email asking about canceling and the fact that I had been charged almost a month ago with no box shipped.  I asked if I could either be refunded or have my box shipped that I was charged for but no more after that.  I got an email confirming my cancelation and the reply told me that what I was charged for was a membership, and the box was just a perk.  They said they would send my box this week but the box is only a "perk" for your membership.  So you are not paying for a sample box, you are paying for a membership to their site....


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow that's REALLY weird!  Why would anyone pay $155.88 per year ($12.99x12) for a "membership" to a cosmetics website?  If the box is just a perk, then it's optional.  Doesn't that mean they don't have to send out boxes if they don't want to?
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent an email asking about canceling and the fact that I had been charged almost a month ago with no box shipped.  I asked if I could either be refunded or have my box shipped that I was charged for but no more after that.  I got an email confirming my cancelation and the reply told me that what I was charged for was a membership, and the box was just a perk.  They said they would send my box this week but the box is only a "perk" for your membership.  So you are not paying for a sample box, you are paying for a membership to their site....


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 4, 2011)

I thought that was odd when I first signed up but dismissed it and thought I was reading it incorrectly. Good to know, but still sucks since the whole reason people sign up is to get a bag every month. As SOON as my November bag is shipped I am cancelling their service.
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent an email asking about canceling and the fact that I had been charged almost a month ago with no box shipped.  I asked if I could either be refunded or have my box shipped that I was charged for but no more after that.  I got an email confirming my cancelation and the reply told me that what I was charged for was a membership, and the box was just a perk.  They said they would send my box this week but the box is only a "perk" for your membership.  So you are not paying for a sample box, you are paying for a membership to their site....


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 4, 2011)

Pretty much!  They basically told me that I should not be upset that my box has not shipped yet because I paid for the membership, not the box.  So if they couldnt send a box that month, we shouldnt get too upset because we still have our "membership".
 



> Originally Posted by *eliza7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that's REALLY weird!  Why would anyone pay $155.88 per year ($12.99x12) for a "membership" to a cosmetics website?  If the box is just a perk, then it's optional.  Doesn't that mean they don't have to send out boxes if they don't want to?


----------



## alice blue (Dec 4, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent an email asking about canceling and the fact that I had been charged almost a month ago with no box shipped.  I asked if I could either be refunded or have my box shipped that I was charged for but no more after that.  I got an email confirming my cancelation and the reply told me that what I was charged for was a membership, and the box was just a perk.  They said they would send my box this week but the box is only a "perk" for your membership.  So you are not paying for a sample box, you are paying for a membership to their site....



That is what they told me. They kept calling it the "free" box, and I'm like, FREE? I paid $12.99 for something, and it sure wasn't to poke around the member home page of their website. How are they still in business?


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 4, 2011)

Omg.  Good thing you canceled!  [email protected] them thinking anyone would want to pay just for a "membership" and the possibility of maybe getting a box as a perk.
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty much!  They basically told me that I should not be upset that my box has not shipped yet because I paid for the membership, not the box.  So if they couldnt send a box that month, we shouldnt get too upset because we still have our "membership".


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, shady!! I'm redeeming my points to get my next box for free, then cancelling.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 5, 2011)

According to GoGo Girlfriend's website, people wanting to sign up are being put on a waiting list now.  I SO want to say "well, with several of us thinking of canceling you'll soon have your chance".


----------



## Steffi (Dec 5, 2011)

UGH. I mean their facebook page. Not their website.
 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to GoGo Girlfriend's website, people wanting to sign up are being put on a waiting list now.  I SO want to say "well, with several of us thinking of canceling you'll soon have your chance".


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 5, 2011)

Well, its December 5th and my November box hasnt shipped. I sent them a request to cancel my account. I dont think these sample web site scams are for me.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 5, 2011)

Whoa. $12.99 to access a poorly designed website? Please.

Plus...being a member means nothing. We get badly written newsletters once in a blue moon and a dollar off certain products. I don't see any perks. They obviously know the fee is for the box, so they need to stop kidding themselves.



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I sent an email asking about canceling and the fact that I had been charged almost a month ago with no box shipped.  I asked if I could either be refunded or have my box shipped that I was charged for but no more after that.  I got an email confirming my cancelation and the reply told me that what I was charged for was a membership, and the box was just a perk.  They said they would send my box this week but the box is only a "perk" for your membership.  So you are not paying for a sample box, you are paying for a membership to their site....


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah I seen on their website where it said "Sign up today and receive a sample box for free" but I really didn't think anything of it. I am still waiting on a shipping email as well. Seems to me like if this box is a 'perk' that means they can cut them off when they feel like which really worries me so I'm probably gonna cancel membership. A few dollars off their website prices isn't worth $12.99 a month..


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 5, 2011)

Right?!?! I can't see myself ever buying anything from their web site anyway.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I seen on their website where it said "Sign up today and receive a sample box for free" but I really didn't think anything of it. I am still waiting on a shipping email as well. Seems to me like if this box is a 'perk' that means they can cut them off when they feel like which really worries me so I'm probably gonna cancel membership. A few dollars off their website prices isn't worth $12.99 a month..


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

For those who were charged but never got a box I would suggest doing four things.

1. Contact your bank or credit card company for a refund. If you paid via Paypal file a dispute.

2. File a complaint with the Attorney General in your state about how you were mislead in thinking you were getting a box of products for $12.99 but never got one despite paying on whatever day you paid.

3. File a complaint with the Attorney General in their state. Their domain name info is hidden however for those who did get a box will you provide the address the box came from please? I threw out my box already so I don't have the address and the tracking info is now deleted.

4. File a complaint with the BBB. While the BBB can't do anything to them if enough complaints are generated to give them a F rating the ATG will take complaints more seriously.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 5, 2011)

From their newsletter today:



> Membership Update:
> We have had a lot of questions regarding our waiting list.  In order to better serve our current members we have put a hold on all new member sign ups.  Our growth has been tremendous these last few months and we do apologize for any late shipping issues.  We ask your patience and we are working very hard to get all the sample boxes shipped out. We appreciate all of our members and hope to be back on track this month.
> 
> We hopefully will open our membership to new sign ups in mid January,  however our current members are our priority and servicing their accounts come first.
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

So how does that affect those who have been charged yet have not received a box?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 5, 2011)

Shrug. Sounds they became overwhelmed. Still no excuse for the lack of customer service and the "you pay for the membership" BS.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 5, 2011)

*Timely Receipt of Merchandise*

Under federal law, you must receive merchandise you ordered from a catalog within a reasonable time after placing your order. If the seller cannot ship on time, you have the right to cancel. If the seller advertises a six-week wait, that is a reasonable time. Generally, if the seller does not state a delivery time, 30 days is considered reasonable.

If your shipment is delayed, the company must notify you of the new delivery date and allow you to cancel the order if you choose not to wait the extra time. If you have already paid for the product with cash, check or money order, the seller has seven days to refund your money. If you bought on credit, the seller has one billing cycle to adjust your account.

If the seller is unable to ship within the promised time period the products you ordered, the law requires the seller to notify you of your right to cancel the order. The company must send you a postage-paid business-reply envelope or provide a toll-free number so that you can cancel your order or inform the seller that you still want the product.

If the company informs you that it cannot promise you a definite shipping date, you should cancel your order. Even if you consent to an indefinite delay, you still have the right to cancel the order if 30 days pass and you have not received the order.
Thanks for the information Zadidoll. I will be contacting the Attorney General if I don't get my box by the updated ship time they sent me. Above is the info I found on the Attorney General's site for Texas.

Even though GoGoGirlfriend says the payment is for a membership to their site, it also states that we will receive a free box either monthly or every two months (depending how you set up your membership).



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those who were charged but never got a box I would suggest doing four things.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

I had the USPS recover my tracking info for them and the box I received came from Long Beach, CA so the California ATG would need to be contacted as well.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm guessing they didn't like so many people replying to their December Deluxe box thread on Facebook. They started deleting all the negative comments about people not getting their November box yet haha. I am so through with that company.

Thanks for looking up the tracking info. Will be contacting once 30 days hits, so 12/13. I doubt they will actually ship my November box before then even though they said it will ship tomorrow or Wednesday. I won't hold my breathe.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had the USPS recover my tracking info for them and the box I received came from Long Beach, CA so the California ATG would need to be contacted as well.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 5, 2011)

People questioned the delays on the FB page when they posted about the December deluxe box and they gave a blow off answer there as well.  

I could understand it if they got a little backed up and overwhelmed but that doesn't excuse the lack of communication and bad communication with customers.  Honestly I'm getting a little pissed.  Had they kept me in the loop and maybe sent an email to the customers explaining everything I'd be more understanding.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 5, 2011)

They didn't give a blow off answer. She posted a response saying that it was in no way related to the deluxe box and then deleted all of those comments about late shipments for the November box.

Editing to add in a bit from their ToS

This is about cancelling your subscription. More can be found here: https://gogogirlfriend.com/termsandconditions.html

*2. Cancellation of Your Subscription*
You may terminate your membership at any time.  Please note you will not be entitled for any refund of unused Membership fees paid for terminations occurring after seven (7) days from the commencement of your Membership or after youâ€™re obtaining any products or services.. 
When you terminate your membership, your account will not be automatically renewed and your access will be terminated on the expiration date.
You acknowledge that GoGogirlfriend.com, in its sole discretion, may terminate your ID, password, account (or any part thereof), or use of the Service for any reason, including, without limitation, if GoGogirlfriend.com believes that you have violated or acted inconsistently with the letter or spirit of the Agreement or GoGogirlfriend.com's User Agreement. GoGogirlfriend.com may also in its sole discretion and at any time discontinue providing the Service, or any part thereof, with or without notice. You agree that any termination of your access to the Service under any provision of this Agreement may be effected without prior notice, and acknowledge and agree that GoGogirlfriend.com may immediately deactivate or delete your account and/or bar any further access to the Service. Further, you agree that GoGogirlfriend.com shall not be liable to you or any third party for any termination of your access to the Service. 
*Collections: I agree not to dispute or charge back any legitimate membership subscription orders I place with GoGogirlfriend.com (Level10 Marketing Group).  I understand that if I dispute any legitimate charges with my bank or credit card company that GoGogirlfriend.com will send my account to collections. I agree to contact Customer Service to resolve any issues, rather than issue a dispute or chargeback with my credit card company.*


> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> People questioned the delays on the FB page when they posted about the December deluxe box and they gave a blow off answer there as well.
> 
> I could understand it if they got a little backed up and overwhelmed but that doesn't excuse the lack of communication and bad communication with customers.  Honestly I'm getting a little pissed.  Had they kept me in the loop and maybe sent an email to the customers explaining everything I'd be more understanding.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 5, 2011)

They may have that in their FAQs but it's not enforceable when they fail to ship out as stated. Those who have contacted GGG about their box and was told it was on it's way, yet never got it, have grounds to dispute the charges.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 5, 2011)

Oh wow...I just noticed too that they deleted all the negative comments. How lame...


----------



## alice blue (Dec 5, 2011)

This is the info that appears on my statement:

11/09/2011 GOGO GIRLFRIEND, SAN CLEMENTE, CA       Still no ship date. 




      They can delete all the negative comments on their FB, but they can't delete them on our blogs and on forums, so they'll lose more and more customers and they wont get new ones to replace them.


----------



## alice blue (Dec 5, 2011)

Filing a complaint with the BBB requires the actual address, could someone post the street address if you have it?

https://www.bbb.org/consumer-complaints/file-a-complaint/find-business/name/GOGO+GIRLFRIEND/SAN+CLEMENTE-CA/


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 5, 2011)

Are they seriously now trying to sell a "deluxe" box for $28, or $38 for non-members, and won't say anything about what's in it other than that it will include some of their samples from the past?  I hope people know better than to purchase that!


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow.  I can't believe they deleted all those posts.  They weren't nasty, they were more just people concerned about not getting boxes.  And they didn't address those concerns at all.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 5, 2011)

Well I guess they did now.  Asked for anyone with questions to contact customer service because the ones who handle FB can't handle that type of question. I hope this is just a bad month for them and they pull it together.  I liked my first box.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They may have that in their FAQs but it's not enforceable when they fail to ship out as stated. Those who have contacted GGG about their box and was told it was on it's way, yet never got it, have grounds to dispute the charges.


 I know, and sadly I bet they will still try to throw that in our faces if we try to do anything.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Filing a complaint with the BBB requires the actual address, could someone post the street address if you have it?

https://www.bbb.org/consumer-complaints/file-a-complaint/find-business/name/GOGO+GIRLFRIEND/SAN+CLEMENTE-CA/
I found an address, though I am unsure if it is the actual. I'm thinking it is for the marketing firm that they use, but it might be worth a try.

Direct Questions or Notices to:

GoGogirlfriend.com

c/o Leve10 Marketing Group

Attn: User Agreement Mail

647 Camino De Los Mares

Suite #108-218

San Clemente, Ca 92672

Also, I googled my heart out and found a phone number in case you need that too. 1-888-225-0033 ext 110

That is what was supplied at the very bottom of the Terms of Service.

https://gogogirlfriend.com/termsandconditions.html



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow.  I can't believe they deleted all those posts.  They weren't nasty, they were more just people concerned about not getting boxes.  And they didn't address those concerns at all.


 I know, right?! That just pisses me off more.


----------



## cappuccino (Dec 6, 2011)

By joining our membership you will receive access to our member-only special store discounts, reward points, giveaways and most importantly a FREE GoGogirlfriend sample box delivered to your door.   Your sample box is loaded with brand name trial or full size samples of health, beauty and home products free for you to try.


----------



## cappuccino (Dec 6, 2011)

Here is what you get: member perks!

GoGogirlfriend Sample Box Special Member Only Discount Price in our GoGogirlfriend store Earn Reward Points to Redeem for Products or Free Sample Boxes Special Girlfriend Discounts from our sponsors via email GoGogirlfriend Newsletters Member Only Giveaways Earn rewards by completing sponsor reviews (easy)

Does anyone know how to take a snap shot picture of the welcome to GoGogirlfriend page? We should have it to prove that the box is part of the membership not just the special discount. And as they say the box is the most important part of membership!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2011)

The terms of service is NOT visible to those signing up or considering to sign up. So if there is ANYTHING about not being able to dispute a charge or being sent to a collection agency would make the original sign up illegal. ALL that stuff MUST be disclosed PRIOR to a customer signing up and paying.


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 6, 2011)

I cancelled my membership and when I asked about my November box they said it was shipping this week. I'm not interested in their so called benefits. I just wanted a sample box.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm surprised, I just got my November box shipment email. I didn't have to bug them for another status update *shocked*. Now once the post office actually has it in their hands I'm cancelling. Good luck to all of you that are still waiting on the Nov. box, hope your email comes soon.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 7, 2011)

That's what I'm waiting for, my box to be in the post office's hands.  It BETTER be before my next payment goes in.

 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm surprised, I just got my November box shipment email. I didn't have to bug them for another status update *shocked*. Now once the post office actually has it in their hands I'm cancelling. Good luck to all of you that are still waiting on the Nov. box, hope your email comes soon.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, I was too afraid that they would charge me again before my box actually shipped so I canceled before I got a notice.  If I do not get a shipping notice this week, I am sending them another email because I DID pay for November almost a month ago now...
 



> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I'm waiting for, my box to be in the post office's hands.  It BETTER be before my next payment goes in.


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 7, 2011)

I just got an email last night saying my box is on its way. Payment for this box was taken out of my account on Nov. 12th.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email last night saying my box is on its way. Payment for this box was taken out of my account on Nov. 12th.



Woow!! Yeah I'm thinking if they don't get it together SOON I would rather spend my money on another subscription service that ships on time. I'm thinking of switching to Eco Emi (if there's not a waiting list) or Conscious Box. Those are a little more a month but you get better things IMO.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Woow!! Yeah I'm thinking if they don't get it together SOON I would rather spend my money on another subscription service that ships on time. I'm thinking of switching to Eco Emi (if there's not a waiting list) or Conscious Box. Those are a little more a month but you get better things IMO.


 No waiting list anymore. I ended my own subscription in October when it took an extra week for Christine to mail out boxes. No word on WHY it was delayed, least not via email, she did post on Facebook that boxes were delayed a week. Later, once the box arrived I found out they were having printing issues with the cards. I didn't like the fact that she won't email customers if there are problems and instead posts on Twitter and Facebook. Here reason (from her website):



> Please check facebook for all up to date information or Eco Emiâ€™s NEWS tab on our webpage. In an effort to reduce emails *(giving me more time to make your boxes pretty)*, please read the information (FAQ) below before e-mailing and please allow 5 days for a response.


 She had time to post on Facebook, time to post on Twitter but can't send out a mass email? Pft, BS. I use to have to send out mass emails to over 100,000 people at one time and KNOW it's not hard to do IF you have a database on hand to track emails. Oh she has time to send out emails on special boxes though like the one I got from her on December 2.

THEN there was the matter of sending out food that had "expired" in November's box, well the "best used by date" expired the chocolate wasn't rotten or spoiled but that's besides the point.

Oh and the billing cycle is whacky. I subscribed on July 11, was charged that day for August got charged on August 11 for September's box BEFORE even getting August's box (which was my first). Basically I was paying six to seven weeks BEFORE my box was shipped out and that bugged me a great deal. The waiting an extra week in October was the straw that broke the camel's back for me and I quit unfortunately I had paid for November so I got that box and as I mentioned before the chocolate that came had an expired "best used by" date on it. YUK!

The other thing is Eco-Emi doesn't send out that much cosmetics. You typically will get a lip balm and a couple of other products. I have listed pretty much everything I got from Eco-Emi both here at MUT and on my blog except for November's boxes (I didn't posted my Test Tube, Birchbox, Eco-Emi or Julep Maven for November yet). I ate pretty much all the food sent and it was okay. The cosmetic products sent out have been okay as well. It's just overpriced for me and the service is terrible.

Glad I'm not wasting $15 a month on THAT. If you're looking for a similar company there is Conscious Box (see the subscriptions &amp; sampling thread for the link), which I haven't tried. That costs $19 per month ($12 + $7 shipping) but from what I see they send out the same stuff Eco-Emi does.

I really don't recommend Eco-Emi OR GoGoGirlfriend.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't gotten a ship email yet.  Makes me a little nervous.


----------



## alice blue (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my ship notice. They took the fun out of whatever I'll get. From the reviews, I wasn't impressed with the November box, then add on the hassle and the wait time...It would be nice if they'd send extras for those of us who had to wait a month. My first BB was blah, so I switched to GGG, now this mess happens. I love trying new things, but I think I'll stick to Sephora and their deluxe samples.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 7, 2011)

Me too.  Just because I canceled before they shipped it doesnt mean they dont need to ship it, so I'm hoping I get my ship email soon.  I paid for November almost a month ago, it is not my fault that they took so long to ship.  
 



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten a ship email yet.  Makes me a little nervous.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 9, 2011)

So I have still not received a shipping notice for my November box... they said even though I canceled that they would still send the box for the membership I paid for in November, so if I do not get a notice today, I am emailing them, and if they say anything about it not shipping, I am filing a complaint.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 9, 2011)

Good luck ciaobella!
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I have still not received a shipping notice for my November box... they said even though I canceled that they would still send the box for the membership I paid for in November, so if I do not get a notice today, I am emailing them, and if they say anything about it not shipping, I am filing a complaint.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 9, 2011)

I see that my "box" is now in the hands of the USPS so I shot off my email cancelling my membership.  I'm done with monthly samplers for now.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 9, 2011)

I waited all week and still no shipping email so I contacted GGG today and they wrote me back IMMEDIATELY to say my box should ship out early next week. I sure hope so...Looks like I should be getting GGG, MyGlam, and BB all next week!


----------



## Steffi (Dec 10, 2011)

Still no shipping email.  I emailed to cancel.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 10, 2011)

I emailed them again, this was the exact message:

On Fri, Dec 9, 2011 at 9:01 AM, ************* wrote:
I still have not received a shipment notice for the membership sample box I paid for in November.  I canceled for December, so I should still be getting my November box and I am worried that it has not shipped yet.  
GGG reply: "Hello Kimberly, yes you will be getting one soon, thanks."



First they say yes, it will be shipped this week, now they are saying "soon".  This is bull.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 11, 2011)

I got mine today and it was a TOTAL disappointment.  I am sooooo glad I cancelled.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 11, 2011)

What did you get?


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beauty Army is launching January 1st. It's $12 a month and you get to PICK up to 6 samples a month. I'm gonna cancel GGG and go with this instead.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 11, 2011)

Got a shipment notice... FINALLY


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 11, 2011)

I just got my shipping notice today too and I'll be getting billed again around the 15th I'm pretty sure.  They need to pull it together quick or I'm stopping.  I was super impressed with the first MyGlam, and I want to try Beauty Army so I'm really considering letting this one go.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2011)

Sarah, I say let it go.

Guys, remember that Modella makeup bag they sent out in October? Guess how much it costs. Under $3.50 at Walmart! For $12.99 I would expect better quality samples than $1 store and Walmart items. Glad I quit after box 1.


----------



## Ashxlovex (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been following this thread for the past two weeks. I don't have a membership with GGG, but from what you all have said it seems pretty bad. Shipping should usually take 1-2 weeks, depending on your location. Even though I'm not a member, it still ticks me off because you spent a good amount of money (if you consider 13 dollars a lot, which I do) and you wait a minimum of 3 weeks or more for the what they call "membership perk'.  From what I've read, some people still haven't received a shipping verification.

I don't remember where I heard this from, but isn't it illegal if you pay for a membership that includes a product (For example, the sample box) and you don't receive it? I don't know, I'll look into that.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 11, 2011)

In that same month's box the Urban Decay loose pigment they sent is was on UD's website for $1 (color is Protest). I think they are just buying up cheap stuff in bulk and sending it out. The delay is probably them having to reorder and waiting on the items to come in so they can ship out to their customers.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sarah, I say let it go.
> 
> Guys, remember that Modella makeup bag they sent out in October? Guess how much it costs. Under $3.50 at Walmart! For $12.99 I would expect better quality samples than $1 store and Walmart items. Glad I quit after box 1.


----------



## eliza7 (Dec 12, 2011)

From the sound of it, it seems like they're trying to piggyback on the popularity of the sample subscription services, but instead of sending out nice samples from brands that are trying to get new customers, they're just sending out whatever cheap stuff they can get their hands on even if it's poor quality, old or discontinued.  In that way, they can send out maybe $8 of product and make a profit on each box.  With other subscription services, it seems like they often send out more than $10 or $12 worth of product (more than the cost of the box), and are losing money on each box, but they're ok with doing it because they're hoping to make money from new customers loving the products and buying the full sized products.
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In that same month's box the Urban Decay loose pigment they sent is was on UD's website for $1 (color is Protest). I think they are just buying up cheap stuff in bulk and sending it out. The delay is probably them having to reorder and waiting on the items to come in so they can ship out to their customers.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Ashxlovex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ... (if you consider 13 dollars a lot, which I do)....


 Well when you subscribe to numerous companies then yeah, $13 is a lot of money. For another $2 you can get a Mâ€¢Aâ€¢C lipstick or 13 $1 items from ELF or even a few Sephora clearance items. In 12 months, unless a yearly membership is bought, one might pay $155.88. THAT is a lot of money.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 12, 2011)

None of you ladies will be happy with this months box (SOOOOO glad I dropped them).  I got an ELF crease brush, a mini set of Camille Beckman (hand lotion, coronet cream 1/4 oz, shower gel, body cream and bubble bath 1 oz.) a baby sample of "A Scent" from Issey Miyake and a pomegranate freshen up cloth.  Not worth 2 bucks in my opinion let alone 13.  Good riddance GGG!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 12, 2011)

Bleh. I'm done with them.
 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> None of you ladies will be happy with this months box (SOOOOO glad I dropped them).  I got an ELF crease brush, a mini set of Camille Beckman (hand lotion, coronet cream 1/4 oz, shower gel, body cream and bubble bath 1 oz.) a baby sample of "A Scent" from Issey Miyake and a pomegranate freshen up cloth.  Not worth 2 bucks in my opinion let alone 13.  Good riddance GGG!


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 12, 2011)

I cashed in the referral points I had built up for a lip gloss and cancelled my subscription.  Wonder if they will ship the lipgloss since I cancelled. I liked my first box alright but sounds like this months is crap.  There are to many other services I want to try.  I'll just redirect my gogo payment to Beauty Army or cCravebox when they open subscriptions again.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks like they will have a lot of spaces open up for new members....


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 12, 2011)

OMG last month was my first month and they sent me this exact box! Doesn't seem to be a lot of variety in their boxes. Hardly any videos are on YouTube  and the ones I saw are repeat boxes. My box is due to ship out (no ship notice yet) early this week b/c that's what they told me when I emailed them. Soon as my box has been shipped I'm going to cancel. They charged me Nov. 21st so now it's been 3 weeks. 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> None of you ladies will be happy with this months box (SOOOOO glad I dropped them).  I got an ELF crease brush, a mini set of Camille Beckman (hand lotion, coronet cream 1/4 oz, shower gel, body cream and bubble bath 1 oz.) a baby sample of "A Scent" from Issey Miyake and a pomegranate freshen up cloth.  Not worth 2 bucks in my opinion let alone 13.  Good riddance GGG!


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea.....ALOT of new memberships will be opening up!  On my card, it said I should have gotten a sample of Dolce &amp; Gabbana's Light Blue (which I'm liking right now) but I got this RAUNCHY RANCID smelling Issey Miyake.  It reminds me of the 70's Avon perfume.  NASTY!  I can't even pawn it off on my teenager daughter.  I like the smell of the Camille Beckman but I got it last month already.  And its soooo small it just doesnt justify the hefty "membership fee".  This is an epic fail in my book.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 12, 2011)

They will. I emailed them every other day about my box. When they finally sent it, I emailed about setting up my reviews. As soon as they did that I reviewed the new products, ordered tea from their site, and emailed to cancel my membership.

It was annoying because I had to do it all before they charged me the next month. I cut it real close too...two days till my bill date.



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cashed in the referral points I had built up for a lip gloss and cancelled my subscription.  Wonder if they will ship the lipgloss since I cancelled. I liked my first box alright but sounds like this months is crap.  There are to many other services I want to try.  I'll just redirect my gogo payment to Beauty Army or cCravebox when they open subscriptions again.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They will. I emailed them every other day about my box. When they finally sent it, I emailed about setting up my reviews. As soon as they did that I reviewed the new products, ordered tea from their site, and emailed to cancel my membership.
> ...



Thank You.  I cut it close too I think I'm 2 or 3 days away from billing.


----------



## alice blue (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> None of you ladies will be happy with this months box (SOOOOO glad I dropped them).  I got an ELF crease brush, a mini set of Camille Beckman (hand lotion, coronet cream 1/4 oz, shower gel, body cream and bubble bath 1 oz.) a baby sample of "A Scent" from Issey Miyake and a pomegranate freshen up cloth.  Not worth 2 bucks in my opinion let alone 13.  Good riddance GGG!



That is the box I got (today). My gift set was in mango, and I'm a vanilla girl. I wasn't looking forward to the November box, but I would have probably used the vanilla set, maybe even liked it, and I get the mango!


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 12, 2011)

Finally got my November box. I am thinking they ran out of the Camille Beckman box thing and had to reorder new ones. Everyone that got it earlier in the month (November) got a different scent than I did.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 12, 2011)

What scent did you get?
 



> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got my November box. I am thinking they ran out of the Camille Beckman box thing and had to reorder new ones. Everyone that got it earlier in the month (November) got a different scent than I did.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 12, 2011)

Rosewater is the scent that I got. I think everyone that received their box on time got French Vanilla.
 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What scent did you get?


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rosewater is the scent that I got. I think everyone that received their box on time got French Vanilla.


I got Mango Beach in mine.  I actually like this scent (got it last month too).


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 12, 2011)

I got my box today. It sucks. And I received my box 4 weeks after they took their payment.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got Mango Beach in mine.  I actually like this scent (got it last month too).


 I liked the Mango Beach scent too! The rose scent reminds me of what my grandmother used to wear. Not sure how I like it lol.



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today. It sucks. And I received my box 4 weeks after they took their payment.



Same here, I am glad I cancelled my membership.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Dec 13, 2011)

I got this today too and will be canceling now.
 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> None of you ladies will be happy with this months box (SOOOOO glad I dropped them).  I got an ELF crease brush, a mini set of Camille Beckman (hand lotion, coronet cream 1/4 oz, shower gel, body cream and bubble bath 1 oz.) a baby sample of "A Scent" from Issey Miyake and a pomegranate freshen up cloth.  Not worth 2 bucks in my opinion let alone 13.  Good riddance GGG!


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has gotten their December box yet...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That is the box I got (today). My gift set was in mango, and I'm a vanilla girl. I wasn't looking forward to the November box, but I would have probably used the vanilla set, maybe even liked it, and I get the mango!



I got the french vanilla set and I hate vanilla scents! Wish we could have switched boxes. lol 

No I haven't gotten my December box yet. I emailed last week because it's been 3 weeks since they took my payment and they said it should ship out early this week. If I don't get a shipment email by Wednesday I am emailing again. This is ridiculous! Soon as I see my box has shipped I'm going to cancel!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 13, 2011)

I was charged November 15th and just received my shipping notice today, the 13th. But who knows if they will _actually_ ship it out today. A full month between payment and shipment is unacceptable.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if anyone has gotten their December box yet...



Highly doubt it........they havent even finished shipping out Novembers yet.  Sad...very sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gogogirlfriend has been around for like a year too.  I wonder if they were having these types of issues back then too because I never read anything bad about them when I signed up.  Now everything seems to have gone to s#$* with them


----------



## cappuccino (Dec 13, 2011)

Hahaha,Probably not till after the new year!!!



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if anyone has gotten their December box yet...


----------



## Steffi (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, I emailed today to see if they were going to send me my box that I PAID FOR A MONTH AGO even though I've cancelled.  I got the same "yes it will ship very soon" that everyone else got when they asked about their boxes.


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I emailed today to see if they were going to send me my box that I PAID FOR A MONTH AGO even though I've cancelled.  I got the same "yes it will ship very soon" that everyone else got when they asked about their boxes.



I threatened to call the ATG and BBB on them.  Within 2 days it shipped out (coincidence?)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI threatened to call the ATG and BBB on them.  Within 2 days it shipped out (coincidence?)


Glad you did because it's disgusting how so many companies will take advantage of people.


----------



## Hezzie (Dec 13, 2011)

I hate vanilla too so i was glad I got the mango but I'm giving it away to one of my clients.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 13, 2011)

I've got to say... I'm so glad I never signed up for GGG!!!


----------



## kikikinzz (Dec 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Glad you did because it's disgusting how so many companies will take advantage of people.



I don't normally gripe but after several attempts with no response and then finally the run around, I got FED UP!  All it took was that statement and they were all over it.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 14, 2011)

I may be doing that.  I'm giving them til Friday/Saturday.

 



> Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I threatened to call the ATG and BBB on them.  Within 2 days it shipped out (coincidence?)


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 16, 2011)

My box was shipped on the 12th and tracking hasnt shown it move since then...  if it does not come tomorrow, I am going to have to wait until January to get it.  And hope no one steals it while I am gone...  Probably would not matter much if they did because nothing in it seems exciting, but seriously, this box was supposed to get to me at the beginning of the month at the LATEST, and was not even shipped until the 12 and now I may miss it because of their poor shipping.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 16, 2011)

According to GGG's last email my box was supposed to ship out early this week so I waited until today to see if I would get a shipping email. Nothing. So I emailed them just a few minutes ago asking when my box would ship and how to cancel and they responded immediately saying my box would ship out tomorrow and they are sorry for the delay. We'll see...


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to GGG's last email my box was supposed to ship out early this week so I waited until today to see if I would get a shipping email. Nothing. So I emailed them just a few minutes ago asking when my box would ship and how to cancel and they responded immediately saying my box would ship out tomorrow and they are sorry for the delay. We'll see...


STILL?! You have more tolerance than I do. By now I would have emailed the BBB, State Attorney General in their state and mine as well as emailed them letting them know I filed several complaints including a dispute with my card company for a refund.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 17, 2011)

I finally got a shipping notice.  TWO.HOURS.AGO. WTF.

Oh well, my last box is finally(supposedly) coming.  Of course it isn't in USPS's database yet, which means they haven't actually SENT it out.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 17, 2011)

...and strangely it was a few hours after I posted on facebook about them saying it'd be "very soon".


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box was shipped on the 12th and tracking hasnt shown it move since then...  if it does not come tomorrow, I am going to have to wait until January to get it.  And hope no one steals it while I am gone...  Probably would not matter much if they did because nothing in it seems exciting, but seriously, this box was supposed to get to me at the beginning of the month at the LATEST, and was not even shipped until the 12 and now I may miss it because of their poor shipping.


Anything yet??


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> STILL?! You have more tolerance than I do. By now I would have emailed the BBB, State Attorney General in their state and mine as well as emailed them letting them know I filed several complaints including a dispute with my card company for a refund.




It's 2pm here in NC and still no shipping notice so I emailed them back saying that if my box was not shipped out by today I would contact the BBB, which I fully plan on doing.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 17, 2011)

NOPE!  My box still has had no tracking movement since the 12th after "Depart USPS Sort Facility, December 12, 2011, LONG BEACH, CA "

* *Maybe this isnt GGG's fault but it sure is not ok with me.

I had another package (from ebay) leave from California, same shipping method, on the 13th and got that one yesterday...



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anything yet??


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 17, 2011)

Uh OH! This always happens during the holidays. Mail has actually been running pretty smoothly until this week. I'm hearing about multiple people who's packages are not moving. I think these shipping facilities are just bogged down for right now. Which is exactly why I was hoping my GGG package would ship out early this week but that's not gonna happen!


----------



## Amber2287 (Dec 18, 2011)

I received my first box on November 12, they charged my debit card on the November 23 for my second box. Well its now December 18 and nothing. I have emailed them twice and starting to get really annoyed. Does this happen a lot with this company? If so I really want to cancel before they charge me again in a few days on the 23!


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 18, 2011)

I got my second box that seems to have a lot less then the first.  I'm glad I cancelled.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 18, 2011)

You can expect delayed boxes because of "holidays", even if there is not a holiday in that month. This has happened to quite a few of us on this thread, most of us cancelled due to that.
 



> Originally Posted by *Amber2287* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my first box on November 12, they charged my debit card on the November 23 for my second box. Well its now December 18 and nothing. I have emailed them twice and starting to get really annoyed. Does this happen a lot with this company? If so I really want to cancel before they charge me again in a few days on the 23!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 18, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my second box that seems to have a lot less then the first.  I'm glad I cancelled.



I wanted to wait to cancel once my box had already shipped b/c I thought something like this would happen ^. I didn't want them to give me a skimpy box but I went ahead and cancelled last night b/c I wanted to avoid being charged and they usually charge me on or around the 21st. Plus, my box was supposed to have been shipped out earlier this week. So when I emailed last night they responded back giving me the old 'you pay for a membership and the box is free' but did say my box would ship out Saturday FOR SURE...but here it is Sunday night and still no shipping email. I'm glad I cancelled and just in time to sign up for Beauty Army on Jan. 1st!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2011)

Let them know you're filing a complaint with the BBB, your state's ATG and their state's ATG and see if that lights a fire under their butts.


----------



## lilyelement (Dec 18, 2011)

They can say that all they want, but their website does say that we will receive a "free" box every month. Just yell at them until they ship it.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to wait to cancel once my box had already shipped b/c I thought something like this would happen ^. I didn't want them to give me a skimpy box but I went ahead and cancelled last night b/c I wanted to avoid being charged and they usually charge me on or around the 21st. Plus, my box was supposed to have been shipped out earlier this week. So when I emailed last night they responded back giving me the old 'you pay for a membership and the box is free' but did say my box would ship out Saturday FOR SURE...but here it is Sunday night and still no shipping email. I'm glad I cancelled and just in time to sign up for Beauty Army on Jan. 1st!


----------



## jayeldubya (Dec 18, 2011)

I would definitely have cancelled by now... I hope all of you get your boxes soon and don't have to deal with this. A company should not be run like this. Especially when there is competition out there for the same type of service.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let them know you're filing a complaint with the BBB, your state's ATG and their state's ATG and see if that lights a fire under their butts.


The last email I sent to them I told them I was going to contact the BBB if my box didn't ship out by Saturday like I was promised TWICE and that's when I got the response about 'you pay for a membership..' bull. So I'm going to do that today since it's Monday afternoon now and still no shipping notice. I'm sure you'll all tired of me getting on here everyday just to say my box has not shipped. LOL Seriously though, regardless of if they wanna admit it or not the MAIN reason anyone signs up for GGG is to get the 'free' sample box.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2011)

Send them this email and see what they say to it.



> Re: My box status
> 
> To Whom It May Concern,   I have previously emailed your company in regards to my box status. The replies from your company have been either it'll ship soon or that I'm not guaranteed a box. When I signed up for a membership I was under the impression I would be getting a box every month and that my initial box would be sent to me within two weeks of being charged and yet neither one has happened. As a result I will be contacting my bank/credit card to dispute the charge since I've been defrauded by your company as your company representatives have either mislead me or outright lied. I will also be filing a complaint with your state's Attorney General's Office, my own Attorney General's Office as well as the Better Business Bureau. I will also be contacting your state's business licensing department and filing a complaint with them for unethical business practices.
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 19, 2011)

I finally got my NOVEMBER box. Here it is:





My card and member page on the website both say I was supposed to receive the ELF crease brush, but instead I received a crappy smudge brush and a good portion of bristles have fallen out and are laying in the plastic casing. I emailed them about it.. we'll see if they do anything.

Free Sample Box #3




Blossoms Natural Mineral Eyeshadow - Dreamy Girl




Camille Beckman 5 Piece Gift Set




Crystal Essence Pomegranate Deodorant Towelette




Dolce &amp; Gabbana Fragrance Light Blue Vial




E.L.F. Eye Shadow Crease Brush




OluvFresh Face &amp; Body Natural Scrub


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 19, 2011)

I got the same exact box as you, Girly, and it was my intro box, too... ::le sigh::


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow, they already emailed me back!

"Hello Chelsey, we will send you a replacement brush of something, we do not have any of the crease brushes left, I believe the smudge was a replacement due to inventory availability.  Would you like a blush powder brush instead? Thanks"

That was nice of them to offer to replace it.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 19, 2011)

Thats the box I got too.  Seemed a lot smaller then the first months I got.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2011)

LOL But it's a $1 brush! The ELF blush brush from the $1 line are horrible, I have one and never use it because it feels itchy/scratchy.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah I know.. almost all of my $1 ELF brushes suck ass. I was moreso happy with the gesture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 19, 2011)

Yep that was my intro box too that I got last month. They finally sent my shipping email but it says to wait a few days for any tracking updates. UGH, it's always something with them...just glad my last box is on it's way to me and I can offically be done with them! And honestly I've only seen them send out like 3 different boxes, I don't think they have a lot of variety in stuff they can give.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a feeling my box might be lost, since it has been a week now with no movement on the tracking...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine was shipped the 12th and the tracking info wasn't updated again until it was delivered on the 17th.

 



> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling my box might be lost, since it has been a week now with no movement on the tracking...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 19, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a feeling my box might be lost, since it has been a week now with no movement on the tracking...


 wow!! a week?!



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was shipped the 12th and the tracking info wasn't updated again until it was delivered on the 17th.


 Your reply gives me more hope! LOL 

Looks like mine could get here between this weekend and the next...SMH


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah I don't know why they even give us tracking numbers. So we can see "Left Facility" then a week later see "Delivered" it's just so informative lol.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 19, 2011)

I dont think thats how it is for mine, because with First Class mail, it is not supposed to take this long, and it had 3 updates before it stopped tracking...

we will see I guess


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 20, 2011)

Mine departed the CA USPS facility today. Hopefully mine doesn't stop tracking like yours did when it left the CA facility.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine departed the CA USPS facility today. Hopefully mine doesn't stop tracking like yours did when it left the CA facility.


Enter your tracking # into the USPS tracking page and request status updates via email. That way you won't have to manually check. Hopefully you get your box soon.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 20, 2011)

I didnt think about doing that... good idea.  Im almost positive mine must be lost or something, over a week and nothing?  I emailed USPS too to ask them if they could look into it at all on Friday and have not gotten a response from them yet.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enter your tracking # into the USPS tracking page and request status updates via email. That way you won't have to manually check. Hopefully you get your box soon.


----------



## alice blue (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow--they are still jerking their customers around??? You'd think they would have learned a lesson after so many cancelled after the delay. My suggestion, add a link to this thread in your email to them. Let them know you are sharing all. That is what I did, I bet that is the only reason they sent mine out @ almost 6 weeks.

BTW: I gave my Mango Beach set to my cousin to give to her teacher for Christmas, so at least someone can enjoy it.

Does anyone else like the Oluv scrub? It is heavy-duty, and leaves a layer of olive oil on the skin, but it is pretty good. I wouldn't buy the full-size from GGG though...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 20, 2011)

I was actually happy about getting the scrub. I've been needing one and I like the oluv brand. The smell of that Camille Beckman set though... omg... grandma city.
 



> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow--they are still jerking their customers around??? You'd think they would have learned a lesson after so many cancelled after the delay. My suggestion, add a link to this thread in your email to them. Let them know you are sharing all. That is what I did, I bet that is the only reason they sent mine out @ almost 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 20, 2011)

I emailed USPS about my box having no movement for over a week, and they finally emailed me back saying that they cannot locate it, and cannot do anything about it.... of course.  I then emailed GGG to tell them that it looks like USPS lost my package and asked if they could send me a new one.  I was kind and said that I know its not their fault but would really like the box that I expected from my membership. They said if there is no tracking update by Saturday that they would send a new one.  I got that reply 20 min after I sent my email, so even though their shipping sucks, at least their emails are quick.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed USPS about my box having no movement for over a week, and they finally emailed me back saying that they cannot locate it, and cannot do anything about it.... of course.  I then emailed GGG to tell them that it looks like USPS lost my package and asked if they could send me a new one.  I was kind and said that I know its not their fault but would really like the box that I expected from my membership. They said if there is no tracking update by Saturday that they would send a new one.  I got that reply 20 min after I sent my email, so even though their shipping sucks, at least their emails are quick.


 oh no! i know your upset, i would be. hope you get your box soon. and that's good that they are going to send out another box if this one is lost. you cancelled though right?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I cancelled so I'm glad they didnt give me a hard time when I emailed about USPS losing my box.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 20, 2011)

I liked the Oluv scrub too, but I wouldn't buy it from GGG either...
 



> Originally Posted by *alice blue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow--they are still jerking their customers around??? You'd think they would have learned a lesson after so many cancelled after the delay. My suggestion, add a link to this thread in your email to them. Let them know you are sharing all. That is what I did, I bet that is the only reason they sent mine out @ almost 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 20, 2011)

I didn't like the way the scrub felt while in the shower.  I felt like I was making myself dirtier.  I have to admit though, that my skin felt a lot softer after the shower.  I need to try it again.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok, looks like my box is moving. It's in Greensboro, NC and I'm a few hours away in Jacksonville, NC. If mail isn't too backed up from Christmas then I should get it today or tomorrow!


----------



## Steffi (Dec 22, 2011)

I got my final box(December's):

-Spa Terry Cloth adjustable velcro headband (sweet! I could've bought one)

-Blossoms Lip Shimmer and Gloss (color Sunset)

-Blossoms Lip Liner (Currant)...the lip pencil doesn't even list the brand on it. Weird.

-Comodynes Self Tanning towelettes (I'll never use)

-RenuDerma Eye Cream sample size(tiny pot)

-Blum naturals Orange Peel Exfoliating towelette (one packette)

-Blum naturals Daily Cleansing/makeup remover with grapeseed (one packette)

-Unscented floating candle (it does smell kind of funny. so much for unscented)

-GoGoGirlfriend Bamboo white tea soap (smaller piece than last time, and my paper stated olive and shea butter.  Doesn't smell bad, I doubt it'll be used.  The last one made me itch).

-A Scent by Issey Miyake sample (not a huge fan but will add it to my sample collection anyway).

I'll post pics later, if I remember.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't know if you're into self tanning, but the Comodynes Self Tanning towelettes are seriously awesome. One of my all time favorite tanning products.


----------



## Steffi (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't tan at all. Hah.  I'll save them though, someone down the line might want them/it(yay packets)


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 23, 2011)

I had my November box shipped and it arrived really quickly (on December 06). At least I hope it was my November box, because it was the same as what you guys were getting for November. Checked on December and it apparently hasn't shipped yet. What's going on??


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 23, 2011)

IDK what's going on but my December box just shipped a few days ago. It'll hopefully be here today since the last update said it was an hour away from me. If your box hasn't shipped yet it'll probably be the same as last month and get to you in the beginning of January. IDK if you've seen my posts but I cancelled because of this.


----------



## Caryatid (Dec 24, 2011)

I try super hard to be understanding of shipping concerns and delayed boxes -- that kind of thing doesn't really bother me as long as I _do_ eventually get my boxes. But I sort of don't want to end up getting charged for an extra month of "membership" by the time everything is done...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 24, 2011)

I got my box today!! I actually LOVE this box!! It's really not worth waiting over a month though. So even though I am a little sad I cancelled since I really liked this box, it had to be done. So I got 10 samples in my box in all. Only 9 were listed but they did say 'this box may contain extra samples, enjoy'. I got:

Spa Terry cloth adjustable headband

Blossoms lip shimmer

Blossoms lip liner

Comodynes Self Tanner towlette

RenuDerma eye cream

Blums natural orange peel towelette

Blums natural pro age daily cleaners/make up remover

GGG Unscented floating candle

GGG all natural bar soap in cherry almond

And my last samples not listed was: Comodynes lifting effect beauty spray

I really liked everything I got especially the beauty spray, excited to try that. I've actually been seeing a lot of people get repeat boxes but this is the first box I've seen with this stuff in it.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2011)

I think they were making up for the fact you waited so long. Lots of stuff too bad none of it seems of value.


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 25, 2011)

No longer a member, but it always bothered me that they filled their boxes with their own products. Personally, I want to try new brands that I may not have been exposed to or products that were too pricey to buy without testing first. However, with them it was always a repetition of brands I had tried in previous boxes plus their own brand, Blossoms.

I'm glad you liked your box though. I'd usually end up giving half of my things away - I even gave one of the lip balms (the orange creamsicle one) to my boyfriend


----------



## Stemarber (Dec 26, 2011)

I finally used my Camille Beckman bubble bath, shower gel, and body cream today. Unfortunately, I noticed all the products contained parabens. I know many of you are concerned with parabens and just wanted to inform those that weren't aware of the ingredients.

I actually really liked the products too!


----------



## Steffi (Dec 27, 2011)

I got the same box, except I got the icky Issey Miyake perfume as my 10th item.

And am I the only one that got a completely disgusting smelling "unscented" floating candle?



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today!! I actually LOVE this box!! It's really not worth waiting over a month though. So even though I am a little sad I cancelled since I really liked this box, it had to be done. So I got 10 samples in my box in all. Only 9 were listed but they did say 'this box may contain extra samples, enjoy'. I got:
> 
> ...


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Dec 28, 2011)

No I got the unscented candle too. I actually like it. I have a big red bowl on my kitchen table with this candle floating in it. My and hubby's anniversary was the 26th and I had it lit while we ate our anniversary dinner together. Made it really romantic. Cheesy I know. lol


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just got home and my Novembers box was waiting for me... I got a "rose water" scent for the Camille set.  YUCK, smells like an old ladies bathroom.  Glad I cancelled, there was nothing worth spending 12 dollars on in that box.


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 3, 2012)

I suspect I am going to cancel after my next (December? January? Never?) box, but I sent the following email a minute ago:

Hey there,

I would like to check on the status of my box. I show that I have received one sample box, despite having signed up for GoGoGirlfriend in early November. I assume that my box that I received (Sample Box 1) was the November box? In this case, where is the December sample box? And is there any indication when January's will ship?

Since I paid in November, and I have the deluxe (a box a month) subscription, I want to make sure that I will receive both a November and a December (or a December and a January) box before I am billed again.

Thank you!

----

Hopefully this will clear a few things up.


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 3, 2012)

So at the risk of sounding really stupid...

GoGoGirlfriend is $12.99 EVERY month? WTF? What's the point of the deluxe plan, then?

In light of some barely-intelligible customer service and the advent of MyGlam and Beauty Army, I've canceled.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there a coupon or discount code out there for a new member?  I decided to sign up after all.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a coupon or discount code out there for a new member?  I decided to sign up after all.


No.

I wouldn't recommend them at all.


----------



## kikikinzz (Jan 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hellocat4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there a coupon or discount code out there for a new member?  I decided to sign up after all.



Save your money and sub to MyGlam.  GGG is NOT worth it at all!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if anyone has gotten their December box yet...



I haven't, although supposedly it reached Buffalo early this morning. I didn't get my delivery confirmation email until 12/28, and then for a week the package was apparently hanging in Anaheim. This is after I was charged on 12/1.

Am I being unreasonable, or does anyone else think that 13 days from California to New York is a little long?

I haven't been impressed thus far, and now that I have learned that the UD shadow was on UD's website for a dollar as a discontinued product I'm a little creeped out. At $1 I have to wonder how old the stuff is. If the ELF brushes were the Studio line, I would not have an issue--the dollar brushes are lousy quality. And the Blossoms shadows they have been sending are nasty! I received a shade of green last time that was not meant for human beings to wear. After hearing horror stories about some companies sending out soap dyes with an eyeshadow label, my red flags are waving high. The stuff looked like it could reasonably color a few vats of Irish Spring. Can anyone else find Blossoms information in a search? Because I cannot. I don't mind the Camille Beckman products because they're hard to find where I live, but after three months I haven't seen anything to write home about.

This company is just so much bull. I feel more and more jerked around as I read this thread and in all likelihood will be canceling after receiving this late box. I will probably be out $12 as well, because I have been charged for January. I doubt I'll be refunded--live and learn, I guess.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Am I being unreasonable, or does anyone else think that 13 days from California to New York is a little long?


 Yes and no. In the month of December it's expected packages to be delayed up to two weeks - especially if sent via 1st class mail and cross country - other months no you're not unreasonable because in normal months a cross-country package sent via 1st class mail should take between 5 to 7 days (which is not the same as a business day - Monday through Friday like UPS, Streamlite, FedEx which do not work weekends).


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (Jan 10, 2012)

they are really sketchy... i was charged the same day i cancelled. i contacted them and they agreed to give me my money back.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgooroo8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they are really sketchy... i was charged the same day i cancelled. i contacted them and they agreed to give me my money back.


Sketchy is such an understatement. I cancelled after my first box and can't recommend this company at all.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 10, 2012)

I understand December. It's been this way from the start though! I joined in September. In that time I received the introductory box and sent for one of the deluxe boxes, and then I only received two of what I understand to be monthly boxes. I was charged five times total, not including the deluxe box order. Each time it has taken two weeks from the confirmation email to actual delivery, I did receive mine yesterday...not impressed. Whoever said there was a dollar store aura to the products was right. The spa headband will get some use, and the cleansing towelettes will be nice at the gym, but aside from them and the candle I don't see myself using what boils down to junky material. Not worth my money, and now I need to see how to get some of that money back. I don't think my bank will dispute the extra charge if it was made before canceling, or will they?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand December. It's been this way from the start though! I joined in September. In that time I received the introductory box and sent for one of the deluxe boxes, and then I only received two of what I understand to be monthly boxes. I was charged five times total, not including the deluxe box order. Each time it has taken two weeks from the confirmation email to actual delivery,


 YIKES! That's a nightmare to deal wish!



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did receive mine yesterday...not impressed. Whoever said there was a dollar store aura to the products was right. The spa headband will get some use, and the cleansing towelettes will be nice at the gym, but aside from them and the candle I don't see myself using what boils down to junky material. Not worth my money, and now I need to see how to get some of that money back. I don't think my bank will dispute the extra charge if it was made before canceling, or will they?


 That would be me. Mind posting a photo of your latest box? You can find spa headbands and cleansing towelettes at the dollar store. I just could never get over the dollar store vibe. I would try disputing the charges. They may say that your fees are non-refundable however since this company has a history of not sending products out on time I think your bank will refund your money because of that.

For those who have constantly had problems with GGG I would suggest filling a complaint with your state's Attorney General's office as well as the one in their state and maybe even filing a complaint with the Federal Trade Commission. I look at it this way, if a company was doing what they claim on their website then there would be no complaints and no need to file any official complaint. A complaint made to an official government agency may force the company to change their practices because $12.99 a month times how many other people are not getting their boxes equals potentially thousands of dollars this company pockets. Someone has to be held accountable.


----------



## AdamnStephy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so frustrated and after reading this, it looks like I am not alone. I joined GGG back in late September and signed up for basic. I received my first box in October and was extremely happy. I even considered canceling my birchbox to go with GGG every month. However, I have yet to receive my second (December) box. They charged my card December 14. I have written them three times and they keep telling me it will ship soon. Today I sent an email asking for a refund and to cancel my membership. They stated they cancelled my membership, but they can't refund my money because i pay for the membership and the box is separate. They said i will receive my final box and it should ship this week. I sent an email back stating their membership states a box either monthly or bi-monthly according to the website for payment and they are not holding up their end. They have not responded. I am so frustrated and feel like I have been scammed. I am thinking about sending another email threatening bbb and ag. In this economy with so many beauty subscriptions available, you think they would want our business. Sorry to vent! Any suggestions? Any other box recommendations that are professional?


----------



## AdamnStephy (Jan 10, 2012)

I am so frustrated and after reading this, it looks like I am not alone. I joined GGG back in late September and signed up for basic. I received my first box in October and was extremely happy. I even considered canceling my birchbox to go with GGG every month. However, I have yet to receive my second (December) box. They charged my card December 14. I have written them three times and they keep telling me it will ship soon. Today I sent an email asking for a refund and to cancel my membership. They stated they cancelled my membership, but they can't refund my money because i pay for the membership and the box is separate. They said i will receive my final box and it should ship this week. I sent an email back stating their membership states a box either monthly or bi-monthly according to the website for payment and they are not holding up their end. They have not responded. I am so frustrated and feel like I have been scammed. I am thinking about sending another email threatening bbb and ag. In this economy with so many beauty subscriptions available, you think they would want our business. Sorry to vent! Any suggestions? Any other box recommendations that are professional?


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 10, 2012)

That pretty much happened to quite a few of us on the November box. You should report them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *AdamnStephy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so frustrated and after reading this, it looks like I am not alone. I joined GGG back in late September and signed up for basic. I received my first box in October and was extremely happy. I even considered canceling my birchbox to go with GGG every month. However, I have yet to receive my second (December) box. They charged my card December 14. I have written them three times and they keep telling me it will ship soon. Today I sent an email asking for a refund and to cancel my membership. They stated they cancelled my membership, but they can't refund my money because i pay for the membership and the box is separate. They said i will receive my final box and it should ship this week. I sent an email back stating their membership states a box either monthly or bi-monthly according to the website for payment and they are not holding up their end. They have not responded. I am so frustrated and feel like I have been scammed. I am thinking about sending another email threatening bbb and ag. In this economy with so many beauty subscriptions available, you think they would want our business. Sorry to vent! Any suggestions? Any other box recommendations that are professional?


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 10, 2012)

No need to apologize for venting!  A lot of us, myself including, have used this forum to vent about this company, more so then any other subscription company I know of! (someone correct me if I am wrong).  I had the same thing happen, them telling me I paid for a subscription, not a sample box.  Thats their way around this whole refunding nonsense it seems like.  Who wants to pay for just a "membership" to that site??
 



> Originally Posted by *AdamnStephy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so frustrated and after reading this, it looks like I am not alone. I joined GGG back in late September and signed up for basic. I received my first box in October and was extremely happy. I even considered canceling my birchbox to go with GGG every month. However, I have yet to receive my second (December) box. They charged my card December 14. I have written them three times and they keep telling me it will ship soon. Today I sent an email asking for a refund and to cancel my membership. They stated they cancelled my membership, but they can't refund my money because i pay for the membership and the box is separate. They said i will receive my final box and it should ship this week. I sent an email back stating their membership states a box either monthly or bi-monthly according to the website for payment and they are not holding up their end. They have not responded. I am so frustrated and feel like I have been scammed. I am thinking about sending another email threatening bbb and ag. In this economy with so many beauty subscriptions available, you think they would want our business. Sorry to vent! Any suggestions? Any other box recommendations that are professional?


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ciaobella9821* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No need to apologize for venting!  A lot of us, myself including, have used this forum to vent about this company, more so then any other subscription company I know of! (someone correct me if I am wrong).  I had the same thing happen, them telling me I paid for a subscription, not a sample box.  Thats their way around this whole refunding nonsense it seems like.  Who wants to pay for just a "membership" to that site??


 I still think that's nonsense ESPECIALLY since what's written on their site (which I've previously posted pics of) CLEARLY STATES you get a box MONTHLY if you pay $12.99 and every two months is you pay $6.99 monthly. They're crooks in my book.


----------



## oOliveColored (Jan 10, 2012)

GGG was definitely just a company that bought the cheapest shit possible to make a quick buck.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 15, 2012)

My camera is giving me no end of trouble the lad few days so I'm going to have to respond to Zadidoll's suggestion I show my December box (received in January) contents the old-fashioned way. First, a Velcro-closure, terrycloth, adjustable spa headband. This will at least be useful if I'm doing a mask. Two Blum's Naturals cleansing towelettes, one in Orange Peel and the other called Pro Age Daily Cleansing. These will be nice for the gym. Comodynes self tanning towelette. I don't trust it only because I've had some nasty, blotchy experiences with similar products, most of those experiences being from my own clumsy hand. If I can figure out how to properly use it I'll give it a try because Comodynes isn't bad stuff. Renuderma Creamy Cleanser, 4 grams. Here is where my box started looking cheap. Imagine scooping some cream out of a large jar into a little unlabeled container and attaching a card saying it's Renuderma. A home-printed computer-generated card shilling some representative of the product, no less, like something from your local Mary Kay lady. I haven't tried it yet. Blossoms Lip Shimmer. I'm scared to try this. It came in the kind of cardboard sleeve GGG uses to pack it's soap samples, with a sticky label saying Blossoms Lip Shimmer. The actual tube is unlabeled but has a scary ingredient list with mineral oil as it's second ingredient ousted. It looks like one of the things you'd find in Claire's Boutique (prize-winning garbage I wouldn't use to paint up a Barbie doll's face) or on the counter of some really cheap cut-rate $10 clothing chain. For being part of an allegedly natural mineral line, the gloss, while a pretty russet color, was full of the same kind of chemicals found in a dollar store lip gloss. This just further cemented my suspicions about the purity and safety of the Blossoms makeup I had received. Blossoms lip liner. If the gloss was something from the discount case at Claire's, the liner looks like it came not from the relatively clean aisles of a Dollar Tree store, but a pencil cup on the counter of a shady dollar store run by people in a bad part of town whose visas ran out in 2007. The pencil just says its color is Current. It's point is coated in white waxy stuff. The only thing saying it's Blossoms is the flyer GGG sent. Its only saving grace is that it appears not to have been used before shipment. Olive and shea butter soap sample. Their soaps are actually pretty good, but not enough to justify a $13.00 membership each month. Unscented floating candle. I didn't find it obnoxious-smelling. It's just there, waiting for a bowl to float in. I'll end up either using it or including it as part of someone's birthday or holiday gift, with a bunch of nice relaxing goodies. Overall...meh. Not worth the cash, especially not if something made in a lab is being passed off as natural. I find it interesting now that there is no activity on GGG's Facebook page. There had been threads started on average every 3 or 4 days until 12/23, then it just stopped except one comment saying the FB people don't handle shipment questions. Even my comment about canceling if I get one more late package hasn't been erased. I expected it gone within hours.


----------



## calexxia (Jan 16, 2012)

I finally got the email saying I could sign up if I want to.

Based on what I've read here, I deleted it without a thought


----------



## eliza7 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very entertaining descriptions of your items!  Those cosmetics items of theirs sound pretty shady- I'd rather receive some $1 ELF items than random stuff that could come from anywhere.  And the sudden end to their facebook updates is interesting.  Maybe they're so overwhelmed with trying to deal with all of the angry customers that they've abandoned their facebook page.
 



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My camera is giving me no end of trouble the lad few days so I'm going to have to respond to Zadidoll's suggestion I show my December box (received in January) contents the old-fashioned way.
> First, a Velcro-closure, terrycloth, adjustable spa headband. This will at least be useful if I'm doing a mask.
> ...


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 16, 2012)

***Very entertaining descriptions of your items! Â Those cosmetics items of theirs sound pretty shady- I'd rather receive some $1 ELF items than random stuff that could come from anywhere. Â And the sudden end to their facebook updates is interesting. Â Maybe they're so overwhelmed with trying to deal with all of the angry customers that they've abandoned their facebook page.*** The Blossoms stuff scared me from the start. I'm openminded enough to use indie makeup, provided I can find information on the product and a solid ingredient list. There is no information available on the Blossoms line that GGG offers that I have been able to find yet, though very similar names abound on Google. I'm a little paranoid now about checking the sources after having been scammed by Orglamix a couple of years ago, and after receiving a sampler package from Glittersniffer containing products not meant to be applied to a human face. I find it a little weird that I can't find any Blosdoms information except on the GGG site--and even then, there's no real information! Â


----------



## MakeupA (Jan 16, 2012)

I was also on the waiting list for gogogirlfriends! I'm so thankful that I read reviews here. After the comments and after watching a few videos on youtube I decided it's just not for me. I totally agree with everyone else that it has a dollar store vibe to it.


----------



## nicmic (Jan 16, 2012)

So glad I read this...just got the invite and definately will NOT be joining! Thank you for saving me $$$!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 17, 2012)

I just tried the 888-225-0033 number listed earlier in this thread. A recording tells me it has been "temporarily disabled." if you subscribe, I recommend you run, don't walk, to your bank, block further charges from this company, file a dispute on charges for product not received, and let your friendly neighborhood BBB or AG office know. If they did shut down, it's a matter of time before resurfacing with a new name and the same old, nasty, unsafe products!


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 17, 2012)

I just got an email saying my DECEMBER box has shipped lol! (it's the one I got for free after cashing in my points.) Now that it's shipped, I'm cancelling this mofo.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 17, 2012)

I canceled this morning and just got a curt email confirming it. Further, all my comments have been deleted from the FB page, the little cowards, including the one about the disconnected number and the suggestion to call one's BBB or AG and complain, and I have been unceremoniously kicked off that page.

The upshot of this now is that I have had to totally disable my credit card in order to dispute charges on the grounds of poor shipping and substandard product, and I have a ton of bills I need to pay in person instead of auto-debit. This is going to be a colossal butt-pain!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2012)

What a pain in the rear! I hope you do file those complaints because GGG came off as a piece of work to me. (I'm being kind in my wording.)


----------



## lilyelement (Jan 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I canceled this morning and just got a curt email confirming it. Further, all my comments have been deleted from the FB page, the little cowards, including the one about the disconnected number and the suggestion to call one's BBB or AG and complain, and I have been unceremoniously kicked off that page.
> 
> The upshot of this now is that I have had to totally disable my credit card in order to dispute charges on the grounds of poor shipping and substandard product, and I have a ton of bills I need to pay in person instead of auto-debit. This is going to be a colossal butt-pain!



GGG has been deleting comments on their FB for awhile, so that doesn't surprise me, those jerks. Somewhere in this thread we were commenting on that. They were promoting their Dec 2011 deluxe box and people were posting about they haven't even received their Nov 2011 normal box yet. GGG deleted all of those comments and basically said to email the company because that post was about the deluxe box, not the normal box. *rolls eyes*

That sounds like a huge pain. At least the credit card company is letting you dispute it, mine would probably just give me a hard time. Good luck!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 17, 2012)

LMAO I just noticed I'm no longer able to post on their wall via my page but I can via my personal. Looks like they blocked my page but I can still tag them. lol


----------



## Stemarber (Jan 17, 2012)

They're ridiculous.


----------



## oOliveColored (Jan 17, 2012)

As of last month people were still getting the box I was sent in the middle of october.


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 25, 2012)

Pardon my language, but are you FRUCKING kidding me?

I cancelled my account in the beginning of January. Just got billed today.

I just sent the following email:

Hey there,

I was just billed by GoGoGirlfriend, in spite of the below email *confirming my cancellation*, which was sent on January 03. This needs to be refunded tomorrow (January 25), or I will be filing a dispute with my credit card as well as with the proper legal authorities in my state.

I also expect to be receiving my final box, which was paid for in December, very shortly. This was allegedly shipped on the 14th, yet USPS has no information regarding the box.

Thank you for taking care of these issues immediately.

-----

So help me god, if I am not made happy, I am going to raise holy hell with these jackasses. And I had better not get one of their garbled "I clearly speak no decent English" emails back.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 25, 2012)

*shakes head* They're terrible.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 25, 2012)

The lack of cojones GGG displays on Facebook makes me almost as upset as the poor shipping and trashy products. Case in point--Birchbox has been dealing with an avalanche of hotheaded email and FB posts since November, starting with the inclusion of paper coasters in most boxes and culminating in a December nightmare of delayed or missing shipments, and broken containers that ruined other samples. Birchbox did not delete those comments. They met them head on. I received a replacement box because of a broken vial of face treatment. Other customers received 200 member points, or $20 worth of full size product. The Birchbox staff was gracious in the midst of a PR disaster, on top of the Myglam launch too. When many customers were threatening cancellation in favor of Myglam, Birchbox took steps to address the negative posts and make up for the problems, at a huge cost to themselves. Gogo Girlfriend addressing their critics would require them to own up to their own errors and admit that they're peddling substandard products. To refuse to do so is to deceive their customers.


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email saying my DECEMBER box has shipped lol! (it's the one I got for free after cashing in my points.) Now that it's shipped, I'm cancelling this mofo.



I got an e-mail today that my DECEMBER box shipped yesterday (they debited my bank account for this box on 12/12/11).  I cancelled.  I didn't want them taking out anymore money (I was on the monthly program).  I'm really disappointed that they went downhill so fast.  I used to be excited to get them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jan 27, 2012)

They told me the week of the 9th that my box would be shipped by the 13th. That didn't happen. January 16th I got a "your package has been shipped" email but they didn't actually give it to USPS until yesterday. This is the DECEMBER box and it's almost effing February.

Your item departed our ANAHEIM, CA 92899 sort facility on *January 26, 2012.*
Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility, January 26, 2012, 10:03 pm, ANAHEIM, CA 92899 Accepted at USPS Origin Sort Facility, January 26, 2012, 8:48 pm, SAN CLEMENTE, CA 92672 Electronic Shipping Info Received, *January 17, 2012*

Ridic.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got an e-mail today that my DECEMBER box shipped yesterday (they debited my bank account for this box on 12/12/11).  I cancelled.  I didn't want them taking out anymore money (I was on the monthly program).  I'm really disappointed that they went downhill so fast.  I used to be excited to get them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I've been hearing nightmare stories from members who said even AFTER they cancelled they were still charged so contact your bank and tell them to BLOCK GGG from accessing your account.

BTW - Has anyone, who has had problems with them, filed complaints with the ATG in their state or your own state's ATG? I'd also file a complaint with the FTC since they're scamming people.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have been checking my bank account a couple times a month and thank goodness they have not charged me since I cancelled, but I cannot believe that has happened to some people. That is just horrible and completely unacceptable.


----------



## Tuscanyb450 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you have not already done so, do not let GogoGirlfriend get away with this;. There are people who have been waiting almost 2 months for the deluxe box they sold in December. Not to mention those who have been multiple charged after cancellation as well as charged multiple times with no regular sample box.

https://www.ftccomplaintassistant.gov/FTC_Wizard.aspx?Lang=en

GoGogirlfriend.com
c/o Leve10 Marketing Group
Attn: User Agreement Mail
647 Camino De Los Mares
Suite #108-218
San Clemente, Ca 92672

==================================

This person ordered their box on Dec 5th. I told them to dispute with their bank don't wait for the walls to collapse.

This is the last email they received on January 20th. Nothing thereafter and no shipping notice.

If they were waiting for one more item and going to ship 'full size gifts' separately why not ship what they have and sent the final item when they ship the additional full size gifts. 

Something smells really bad about this !

*Sent:* Friday, January 20, 2012 9:58 AM *Subject:* Your Deluxe Box Update
  Hello, we apologize again for the delay of the deluxe box.  We sincerely appreciate your patience and hope to make up for this by sending additional full size gifts to ship separately as an apology and thank you for waiting. The boxes are packed and ready to ship but awaiting one more item which will be arriving by Monday or Tuesday. We can assure you that our intent was to ship asap and product delays are not only embarrassing but an inconvenience to our members.   Please, we ask a few more business days, the deluxe box will be really worth the wait and we will be sending additional gifts to you after you have received your deluxe box.      Thank you GoGogirlfriend Team


----------



## Caryatid (Jan 28, 2012)

I just filed a complaint on them.

I had to threaten legal action twice, and they finally managed to refund me. I also managed to get my last box shipped (from the LAST payment I had made). Interestingly enough, it shipped on the day I stated I was taking legal action...


----------



## CaliMel (Jan 28, 2012)

Geez. I was tempted to sign up with them and thankfully you all made this thread because there is no way that I would ever buy anything from them now! 
The main reason I didn't join back when I first heard of them was that shady wording on their website about "paying for the membership and the box is a free perk!". That's total BS and the box is what you are buying, the membership should be the perk! 

I signed up for MyGlam but now I'm a little worried because of the drama from that one this month too.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 28, 2012)

Give MyGlam a try at least one month. If dissatisfied you can always get a refund (if you're bag doesn't show up or arrives damaged). There is also a new one by Beauty Bar and Allure (magazine) called Sample Society and of course there is Birchbox and Beauty Army.


----------



## brandyboop (Jan 29, 2012)

I checked my bank account to make sure and so far no more charges.  I haven't filed anything, but I see lots of people on here who have valid reasons to!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Jan 30, 2012)

Well I just got the email saying GGG was open again, but based on the things you've all said and the fact that I just got into Birchbox today, too, I just deleted the email. Maybe they'll get it together someday but I'm subscribed to so many of these, doesn't seem like this one is worth it.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am no longer a subscriber but just out of curiosity has anyone received their December or January GGG box yet?? What's you get?


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 3, 2012)

As of last week they were still sending out the box with the terrycloth headband.


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 3, 2012)

We finally got our December box...it had the terrycloth headband, floating candle, a jasmine soap sample, blossoms lipstick in sunset, the plum colored lip liner, the Blum naturals face wipes, a facial cleanser lotion, and a sample of Auqolina Pink Sugar.  That was our last one, because I cancelled.
 



> Originally Posted by *SmokeyEye22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am no longer a subscriber but just out of curiosity has anyone received their December or January GGG box yet?? What's you get?


----------



## Susiel88 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have had so many issues with ggg!!! It took til last week to get my Dec box after emailiing tons to them. I canceled but not before they charged ne for Jan, they charged me before I even received Dec box! They wouldn't refund so I was annoyed and they said I would get a Jan box. Today I got it and its the same exact box as Dec , all contents the same...I guess they don't care as long as they sent out the box they owed me, even though it was prob extra samples that they had left from Jan... they suck!!!


----------



## mackattack (Feb 6, 2012)

Well if anyone is waiting on the Deluxe boxes, they are coming. I received mine today. I'm not totally impressed, but I guess I shouldn't complain. They sent it to me free. One of their staff members saw my videos on youtube about 2 of their previous boxes and they e-mailed me saying they were going to send me a deluxe box. I'm surprised they even offered since I wasn't a subscriber anymore, and all the nasty e-mails I sent them. I'll include my video below. Sorry for the poor quality and my annoying voice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ive been sick. Let me know what you think...

For those who do not want to watch, this is the list of the items I received.

Coastal Scents Brow Tones Palette (I actually will use this! Its a great palette)
Turbie Twist Hair Towel (Hate to say it, but I saw these at my dollar store. I will still try)
Brow and Comb Grooming Brush
Blossoms Dual End Eye Pencil in Bronze/Champagne
Oluv Skin Touch Serum
Blum's Naturals Exfoliating Daily Cleansing Cloths (10 pack) (Great for traveling)
Doctor Sweet Tooth Dry Hair Shampoo
Coastal Scents New Coat Nail Polish
Coastal Scents Hot Pot Eye Shadow
Camille Beckman Midnight Monarch Glycerin Hand Treatment
Camille Beckman Citrus Mint Foot Therapy
Naturella All In One Skin Treatment
GogoGirlfriend Cherry Almond Soap


----------



## oOliveColored (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Susiel88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have had so many issues with ggg!!! It took til last week to get my Dec box after emailiing tons to them. I canceled but not before they charged ne for Jan, they charged me before I even received Dec box! They wouldn't refund so I was annoyed and they said I would get a Jan box. Today I got it and its the same exact box as Dec , all contents the same...I guess they don't care as long as they sent out the box they owed me, even though it was prob extra samples that they had left from Jan... they suck!!!



Wow. :speechless:


----------



## brandyboop (Feb 6, 2012)

Agreed!  That kind of service is deplorable.  This makes me very sad, because I really liked the service back when I joined in August.  



> Originally Posted by *oOliveColored* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. :speechless:


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mackattack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coastal Scents Brow Tones Palette (I actually will use this! Its a great palette)
> 
> ...


So I see they're still sending out discontinued products. The Coastal Scents Brow Tones Palette was discontinued a while back. It reminds me of when they sent out Urban Decay loose pigments which had at the time sold for $1 on UD's site. Which Hot Pot shadow did they send you? CS discontinued a whole bunch recently. The Coat polish is relatively new so it's nice they included something that hasn't been discontinued or a no-name brand. And that's the deluxe box? How much do those sell for because everything in it I'd put a price of $15 at most.


----------



## ciaobella9821 (Feb 7, 2012)

I dont know about that one, but the last 2 I remember seeing, they were selling the deluxe box for around $25-35
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I see they're still sending out discontinued products. The Coastal Scents Brow Tones Palette was discontinued a while back. It reminds me of when they sent out Urban Decay loose pigments which had at the time sold for $1 on UD's site. Which Hot Pot shadow did they send you? CS discontinued a whole bunch recently. The Coat polish is relatively new so it's nice they included something that hasn't been discontinued or a no-name brand. And that's the deluxe box? How much do those sell for because everything in it I'd put a price of $15 at most.


----------



## mackattack (Feb 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So I see they're still sending out discontinued products. The Coastal Scents Brow Tones Palette was discontinued a while back. It reminds me of when they sent out Urban Decay loose pigments which had at the time sold for $1 on UD's site. Which Hot Pot shadow did they send you? CS discontinued a whole bunch recently. The Coat polish is relatively new so it's nice they included something that hasn't been discontinued or a no-name brand. And that's the deluxe box? How much do those sell for because everything in it I'd put a price of $15 at most.


They charge $28 for their deluxe boxes. I received hot pot S14. Haven't looked it up yet to see whether or not it has been discontinued. I didn't mind receiving the brow tones palette. I already own one and like it. Nice to have a back up. I also really like the Blum's exfoliating cloths as well as the Oluv oil. Everything else is ehhh in my opinion. And the nail polish is okay. I have so many similar colors. :-/

All in all, I am happy to be away from GogoGirlfriend... For those of you still trying to get away, I hope things get resolved for you quickly.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 7, 2012)

S14 is indeed still sold for $1.99.

http://www.coastalscents.com/makeup/palettes/custom-palettes/hot-pots/hp-014.html

HOPEFULLY they listen to customer complaints about sending out old and discontinued items and will stop sending out old and discontinued products.


----------



## Susiel88 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey i have emailed them so many times about the box they sent me (that was supposed to be the one for jan even though it was the same exact as dec's box i received)  also about an item i purchased using my points before they canceled my account. It had been processing for 2 weeks and now the order is nowhere to be found. They still wont email me back. Any ideas of what I could do or say to them to send the item that I deserve, and a  new box that I should have gotten and not the duplicate? Thanks guys-


----------



## Bflopolska (Feb 14, 2012)

In many cases a bank will allow you to dispute chages based on quality of product, and I think a duplicate box would fall into this category, if a replacement or refund is not provided within a given time. Make copies of your emails and take them to your bank, or fax them to your credit card company. You may have to have your card blocked and replaced in order to prevent further charging and it's a pain in the rear. And make sure the Better Business Bureau knows about these frauds. I really loathe these people right about now, can you tell?


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Feb 14, 2012)

Forward them the same email every 5 minutes for an hour. Flood their inbox! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Susiel88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey i have emailed them so many times about the box they sent me (that was supposed to be the one for jan even though it was the same exact as dec's box i received)  also about an item i purchased using my points before they canceled my account. It had been processing for 2 weeks and now the order is nowhere to be found. They still wont email me back. Any ideas of what I could do or say to them to send the item that I deserve, and a  new box that I should have gotten and not the duplicate? Thanks guys-


----------



## Stemarber (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha yes!
 



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Forward them the same email every 5 minutes for an hour. Flood their inbox!


----------



## Susiel88 (Feb 15, 2012)

sent about 35 emails, no response going to contact the BBB


----------



## lilyelement (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Susiel88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> sent about 35 emails, no response going to contact the BBB



They probably blocked your email. Try sending it from another email address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Susiel88 (Feb 19, 2012)

hey contacted the better business bureau and the federal trade commission about GGG. Maybe they can help me out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karen222vt (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi everyone I just joined because I was doing a search and found all of you. Is everyone having a problem with Gogogirlfriend? I think most people are. I'm one of them. Not receiving my box but they are taking my money. Guess what they shut down the phone number. They took out my money in December and I am still waiting for my January box. I have emailed them 2 times a week with no replies. I asked to cancel my account and do not take any money from my account and I called my bank to report them and they reversed the entry and put a stop payment against them. But the bank said they could bill it in another way if they have it set up if they can't go through with how they have been billing me now. I have heard a lot from others and they are furious with this company. So let others now not to join this program. I'm going to try and find a number for them and if I do I will post it here. I was also told to file a complaint with the FCC. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Karen222vt (Feb 20, 2012)

Also contact the FCC for fraud.


----------



## Karen222vt (Feb 20, 2012)

What did they say?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2012)

Also file a complaint against them with their state Attorney General and your state Attorney General. They can investigate for fraud and if there are enough complaints can even go after the owners for fraud.


----------



## Karen222vt (Feb 21, 2012)

Guess what after emailing them all day yesterday from 2 different email accounts I just received this in my inbox from GGGF.

"Hello, we appreciate your past patience on shipping issues.  We have undergone an ownership and management change and will resume shipping early next week. 
We will be back on track beginning March and you will be receiving shipping confirmations very soon."

Thank you, GoGogirlfriend Team

We will see what happens. I told them to cancel my account and my bank refunded my money and they will be going after GGGF. But at least I received an email and it looks like others were getting them also. So I guess it worked emailing them.


----------



## Karen222vt (Feb 21, 2012)

I just filed a complaint with the BBB. The link is 

https://www.bbb.org/consumer-complaints/file-a-complaint/find-business/name/GOGO+GIRLFRIEND/SAN+CLEMENTE-CA/

I also just received an email from GGGF and this is what was in the email:

"Hello, we appreciate your past patience on shipping issues.  We have undergone an ownership and management change and will resume shipping early next week. 
We will be back on track beginning March and you will be receiving shipping confirmations very soon."

So we will see what happens.


----------



## Jennifer Blakey (Apr 5, 2012)

So it turns out that GoGogirlfriend is now owned by Level 10 Marketing. They are run by Theresa Cavazsos. The phone number is listed publicly as 949-444-2443.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/GoGoGirlfriend-is-a-scam/420173807997629

Maybe we can get enough people to post their story


----------



## redhotlavagirl (Apr 30, 2012)

What's weird about this is that I did some further digging and found initial press releases from GGG in 2010 -- Teresa Cavazsos was the owner at that time as well. So, I'm very confused by their claims that they have new management. I sent another email yesterday, really hoping to hear back from them on Monday (tomorrow).


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2012)

Has anyone looked to see if they're registered in their state with a state business license?


----------

